# Official Sig / Avatar test Thread



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

Not an original concept anyway, Brecht had been presenting theatre in that 'montage' style sixty years before it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2005)

test


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks good.
Good to see you're alive and kicking.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome back Les, the sig looks great aswell!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2005)

Alls fine and kosher...... My comp sucks while running XP on it for message boards for some odd reason.... It works fast as hell with all other applications, except for messagge boards such as this........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

Odd alright. 
I take it you've tried messing around with all the user settings already?
I know that damned service pack 2 does some weird shit! I uninstalled it. It was just a hassle. Slowed _everything_ up!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 18, 2005)

This better work!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks great Wildcat!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2005)

Changing!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Why settle for one Boomerang when you can have six? 

Looks good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah i do prefer this one...........


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah i reckon it rocks! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2005)

Any picture of the Boomerang rocks 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2005)

Ah good to see there are some Boomerang fans out there! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2005)

Yep, its a beautiful looking thing 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2005)

she is not a "thing" surely??


----------



## JCS (Apr 27, 2005)

Gettin' a little tired of the B-25, time for some more Luftwaffe planes....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Cool, you stole lanc's idea! 

Seriously, it looks good.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2005)

Love the avatar too!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Cool, you stole lanc's idea!
> 
> Seriously, it looks good.



Actually, it was my idea with the Reagia Aeronautica collage, remember?  8) Everyone is so unoriginal  Naw that looks great JCS


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes but your collage alternated B&W and colour pics, so technically I'm still right. Hee-hee! :-"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

I would have been all colour but the only colour photo of the P.108 I have is watermarked  Mine had a pretty border as well


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2005)

but to be honest his siggy is better than both our made up ones........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

My one ruled, Im just gonna have a pop at yours now...


----------



## JCS (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks, guys  

You're right Skim, I did get the idea from the Lanc  


I was bored the other day and put your pics together Lanc, and heres what I came up with........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Thats good. Ive just tried it but because im a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to things like this I got pissed of with the lack of consistency in size, colour and quality of the pictures when means I couldnt get a result I was satisfied with


----------



## JCS (Apr 29, 2005)

Yea, those last three pics were a bugger to resize and fit in with the other three.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

I did have a great idea. I was going to put the two sort of "panoramic" pictures at the top and bottom with a width of about 510 pixels. Then I was going to do 3 with a width of 170 to go between them, with the Shackleton in the middle. This I would have symettry and co-ordinated pictures. Then I remembered there were 6 pictures, not 5!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

cheers JCS.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Now you just have to put it as your siggy....which will take a month or two....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Here we are...just need a complimentary avatar now...


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice one!
They've got some interesting camouflage patterns


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Worked though. Check out this pic of Br.20's over what I think is Greece.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 30, 2005)

Not bad!
At 10,000 feet they would hardly be seen


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

CC said:


> Now you just have to put it as your siggy....which will take a month or two....



look a siggy isn't something you simply rush into............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

I know - Why do you think ive had so many?  But it keeps the freshness going


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Revised siggy...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

yeah that does look better.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah im pleased with it. 8) One of my better siggys.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

dnt suppose you've still got a copy of all your siggies?? they've gotta all be in these siggy threads somewhere, as will my previous 2 or 3 be.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Lol yeah. Ive got a whole folder of them all!  Bar a couple of the early ones, but I remember a few of them so it shouldnt be too hard to find them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

right then, let's have a run down of them..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Eh?  Fat chance  You may as well have the folder  I havent used all of these and there are a few in there ive done for other people and people have done for me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

man there's some beauties in there, and you so shudda used the "I'm In Normandy" one


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

I did. Obviously you didnt see it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

no i didn't


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

It was there for a whole damn week though!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

i proberly did see it i just don't remember it......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Amnesia...yum...


----------



## SeaNorris (May 12, 2005)

My sig nice?


----------



## Medvedya (May 12, 2005)

Yes, you're really getting good at computer art, but just one thing, what does Coca-Cola have to do with the price of eggs?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Cheap advertising if you ask me  Good sig though 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2005)

yeah although i'd only use one of them......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Or shrink them both a bit....  Whatever its good.


----------



## Erich (May 19, 2005)

testing.............

Wilde sau !


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

New siggy


----------



## Erich (May 20, 2005)

CC just s suggetion, why don't you pick just one of the copters ? it is a bit overpowering as most of the sigs are. make it simple and in that way does not engulf one line responses. Same for SeaNorris, pick one or the other

E ~


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

YEs it is a bit big. Ill down size the photo.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Ok here


----------



## SeaNorris (May 20, 2005)

Testing.....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2005)

Yo Yo Ma......


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

I like the surf shot Les very much


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2005)

I like the AC-130 myself...


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

trust you to go for a shooter Cheesy


----------



## JCS (May 23, 2005)

I'm gettin kinda bored with my current one already, time for another change....

I cant decide which one.........what do you guys think?


----------



## Erich (May 23, 2005)

too many images on the Luftwaffe piece JCS, to busy man

the copter ones ae good but just stick with one scene, and this is a suggestion to CC as well.....


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2005)

I like the first one myself.


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

Cant you get some better pictures of the Buzzard JC and use that


----------



## JCS (May 23, 2005)

I've been looking for pics of the stooges and the Buzzard for a while to use as a siggy but I havent been able to find any others....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Go for the Fiat BR.20...HAS to be the Br.20


----------



## mosquitoman (May 24, 2005)

How's this?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 24, 2005)

Test


----------



## mosquitoman (May 24, 2005)

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

I dont know...maybe because its a png file but im not sure.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Guess whos got a new sig already?

Nope guess again.

No hang on you were right...it is me


----------



## mosquitoman (May 24, 2005)

Hope it works this time...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2005)

hey CC lovin' the new siggy...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Beautiful aint it...

And wheres this "new siggy" that you had lined up?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)

in my documents, well strictly speaking my pictures............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Lets see em then...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 27, 2005)

i'm not sure i'm ready to commit to a new siggy yet though...........


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2005)

Yo Yo Ma.....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2005)

Ummmm....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2005)

i like the B-17 one.............


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

The submarine one is kind of interesting.


----------



## plan_D (May 29, 2005)

All the Eastwood ones are sweet. And I'm liking yours, NS.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

Thanks. It was time for a change.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 29, 2005)

New one


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

Cool. 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

OK Guys......... I need some help....

Please tell me ur favorite 3 sigs on the 2 posts. I have been adjusting them and editing the above posts...

Top 3????????????

HELP!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

I like the sinking battleship, 190D-9 with bombs and the B-17 myself. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

The Corsair, the B-17, and the sub one. Those are my favourites.


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2005)

I like the torpedo hit.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

3 evan, not 1.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

Yeah I think picking the Dora was the best. Its a great pic...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

i know it's a bit late, but the B-17, cruiser being sunk and the submarine.......


----------



## Maestro (May 30, 2005)

Les, I like the submarine one, the one with the P-51B shooting at the German plane and the gereman fighter geting "blasted out of the sky", to use a famous "Wing Commander" quote. 

NS, whats the last symbol in your sig ? The first one is the RAF, second is RCAF, third is RAAF, but what's the last one ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 30, 2005)

The one on the far right is the roundel of the RNZAF: Royal New Zealand Air Force.


----------



## Maestro (May 30, 2005)

Oh, right. Thanks.


----------



## JCS (May 30, 2005)

I'm not bored with the BR.20 yet but, I'm on a Smokey and the Bandit kick right now.........


----------



## SeaNorris (May 31, 2005)

Test


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

man her face looks screwed up......


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2005)

I agree, looks like bad plastic surgery.........


----------



## SeaNorris (May 31, 2005)

Ok Retest


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2005)

Better, although the red line through the black background looks kinda wrong......


----------



## SeaNorris (May 31, 2005)

yeah I just noticed


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok guys which one do you think I should use as an avatar the first is my old mans unit badge (combined ops) The rest well I'll let you decide


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Im bored of this soggy already, time for another change...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

I like the Travolta one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

wouldn't say no to the woman running


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

I have the travolta one already on my comp......... Thats the best one for sure....... The boobs are.......... Are......... Ummmmmm....

No comment.. (wife behind me..)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

not a bad position you've got yourself in there les, although, i thought it was more tradtional to have the woman infront of you for that sorta thing??


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Hehe... Well, when ur as long as i am, u can do it from any posistion.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

is your wife there to verify that??


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Yea but shes got her mouth full a........

Ummm not anymore.......


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2005)

Les your sudo-name isn't snake splits-kin by any chance is it  
I bet your missus is thinking in your dreams fella.


----------



## JCS (Jun 5, 2005)

I knew I'd get tired of this one pretty quick....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Beauty 8)


----------



## JCS (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2005)

test


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2005)

Les is that an E model, can't tell real sure as the film clip is too fast

E


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2005)

Yea its an E...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2005)

testing new siggy


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

The blue seems overpowering over the image evan... Too "bright"...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmm, maybe a little smaller?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2005)

smaller font


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

Smaller is better for sure........


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Okey doke, I will make it so. thanks!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## JCS (Jun 9, 2005)

This is for another forum....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

New sig...


----------



## Clave (Jun 15, 2005)

Test...


----------



## Clave (Jun 15, 2005)

Hmm, thinks I have done something wrong... 

Edit... no, it works - wooh!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice, Clave. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Clave (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks!  

Now all I have to do is work out why I am here....

Planes!

Ah yes...

....must draw more...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2005)

Cool siggy! Best looking French bomber of the war easily. Welcome! 8)


----------



## JCS (Jun 16, 2005)

Lets see if this works...


----------



## Erich (Jun 16, 2005)

JCS stick with the rail engine as it is unique. get rid of the Italien a/c. too jumbled and in fact all u guys your siggy's are still way to big. Simplify, I did. when you guys put a one sentance answer the sigs are just too overboard and take up too much bandwidth/space on a thread....

alright my 2 Cents


----------



## JCS (Jun 16, 2005)

Here we go... that did look too jumbled with the two of them...


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2005)

gents can anyone please reduce this wappenshield for my avatar ?

many thanks all !

E ~


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 18, 2005)

Here you go.....


----------



## trackend (Jun 18, 2005)

Little bit more fiddling


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2005)

Track, hey I like the last one.....nice touch !

E ~


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2005)

dang both versions are still a bit big but if reduced more the details will be lost..... will try something different for now.

thanks T ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2005)

Will I ever find the right one?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2005)

Probably Not....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

You draw that A-10? If so its great.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes I drew that A-10.... Probably one of the best ones Ive done...... Im working on the outline of a Bf-109 at the moment....... When I get set to finish it up, im gonna post it up and see what everyone thinks as to whose plane it should be.......

And then Ill add the details in and color it...... So far it looks pretty sweet..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2005)

Cool! 8) Good luck.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Hmmm I need a break from WW2 for a while...which one...I think I like the bottom one best...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2005)

Test...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

I dont...  But I cant just add my chosen phrase to my siggy cos it wouldnt look right, besides I dont need to stoop to insulting the opposition because im not insecure about my knowledge, I KNOW McQueen was cooler... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

baisically you can't be bothered to do it.............


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

LOL


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

No, I dont want to do it, It would show weakness and unoriginality in the face of adversity...


----------



## trackend (Jun 27, 2005)

Bog off CC who you trying to kid


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Not kidding anyone...


----------



## BUNGLE (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello, I very much like the Challenger 2 and I have made a picture to put as a signature. I hope it works!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome Bungle..... Does that name have anything to do with Mike Pattons old Band, Mr. Bungle???

Of all the pics of a Chall2, thats the best one u could find for a Sig?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2005)

wasn't there a character in Rainbow called Bungle??

and yeah there are better pics out there.......


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

But have they got a silly Iraqi on his bike cycling in front of one?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah thats kinda cool sig


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmmm....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I like the 2 P-51s side by side. Nice!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

yeah me too.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes that was my incline...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 3, 2005)

Hows this guys?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 4, 2005)

ang on- how do u get the file 2 show up?


----------



## Erich (Jul 4, 2005)

Michael reduce the size it's rather large


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 4, 2005)

hows this, and also, how do you get it to appear on your signiature?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 4, 2005)

All fixed 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

so, you now offer a service in which you change things in people's profiles then CC


----------



## JCS (Jul 5, 2005)

I for one, love this  



> Big brother is the only show where the total IQ is lower than the channel number...



It could be made a little better though if you changed it to something like "Reality TV shows are the only shows where the total IQ is lower then the channel number."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

Well some reality shows are good. I like the programme on about a bunch of guys joining the French Foreign Legion for a month. Thats cool 8) Big Brother just sucks.


No lanc, I just give people a hand when they need it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

it was a joke about you changing my profile!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

What? First ive heard about it


----------



## JCS (Jul 5, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Well some reality shows are good.



"Spitfire Ace" on the history channel comes to mind but thats the only one I can think of...


----------



## JCS (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok time for a new sig......


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2005)

OK once again...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2005)

Would it be possible to upload the unaltered pic of zSigfw-109D-9 red.jpg ? I dont seem to have that one. Thanks...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2005)

Sure....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

NEw siggy...


----------



## Crazy (Jul 12, 2005)

possibly...


----------



## Crazy (Jul 12, 2005)

You guys like it?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 12, 2005)

Not bad....... Different for sure....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

It is different, which makes me like it! Can't say that I have seen an SNJ and a Mustang in formation before, but its a cool concept, a trainer and an "advanced" fighter. Kind of like the beginnings of a fighter pilot with the pinnacle of a career. 

Geez, am I over-analyzing this or what??? Where's my coffee?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

yes old man, you're yapping!!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

The man needed his coffee - leave him alone!

I think you, lanc, should take a picture from the Duxford collection and use it as your signature.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

i've already got a selection of possibly siggies used up, but this ones still got a few months of life in her 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Jeez your as bad as the Canadians!   (Joke..)


----------



## superunknown (Jul 19, 2005)

lets just try this one....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 19, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice, but im confused


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Time for a new sig


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

It's blown the person to pieces. My god, use that feeble brain of yours.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

What makes you think I have an active brain? Dont jump to conclusions.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry. I won't assume you have an active brain ever again.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

i really wanted to use this as my avatar but it's too big as in file size


----------



## JCS (Jul 29, 2005)

Time for a new sig.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Cool! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice! The good old Thud.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

I feel so sorry for you guys  The avatar is an artists impression of lanc upon seeing my new signature.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

Jesus Christ!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

That is wrong on so many levels....YECH!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 3, 2005)

I liked the P38 flying low CC! Heres my new sig along with thsi p47 at duxford!
Along with a M4


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

that's wrong CC................


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 3, 2005)

Like i said, i liked CC's old sig!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Good. You're not supposed to like this one


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2005)

....What have we done?.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Existed.  Im thinking I might trial lancs technique of keeping his siggy for months before changing it, starting with this one


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2005)

Hear that Lanc?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Hear that Lanc?



Ok we cant here each other on this website! My mistake!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

As much as I like the Starfighter (especially in Canadian markings  ), I think the Skyraider sig looks better. Just my opinion.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Hmmm....I thought I would choose the Skyraider but when I lined both up there was no contest


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 6, 2005)

Great siggy CC! =D>


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2005)

They're both nice, but I like the skyraider just a smidge more.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

On reflection I do too actually


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, the A1 does look better, but thats your choice.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2005)

CC, I love the avatar! I watched the 111s do a dump and burn a few times out over the North Sea at Point Liberty. That was something to see!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

Alright CC! You put up the A-1!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

evangilder said:


> CC, I love the avatar! I watched the 111s do a dump and burn a few times out over the North Sea at Point Liberty. That was something to see!



Cool! 8) I can upload the proper sized photo if you like?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

That would be awesome!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Here it is...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2005)

Cool shot!


----------



## JCS (Aug 9, 2005)

Maybe I can stick with this one for a while....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2005)

I think the F-105 was better. 8) But the one you have looks great!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice CC! I have probably a dozen or so shots of dump and burns. That one I didn't have, but I do now!  Thanks!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome 8)


Hmm.....time for a new sig me thinks...


----------



## SeaNorris (Aug 10, 2005)

New sig.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice 8)


----------



## JCS (Aug 10, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> I think the F-105 was better.



Yea, that one was a little better but I wore out the F-105 already. I do that all the time; find a new favorite plane then wear it out within two weeks then I'm busy trying to find a new favorite.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 11, 2005)

Heh, me too!  

Ill get bored with a sig and if i want too use another one ill do it.


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 16, 2005)

does anybody see my signature picture.


----------



## JCS (Aug 16, 2005)

Nope, just a red X shows up for me, Dinos.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah i see the red x too.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 20, 2005)

Hows this?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 20, 2005)

I like the new one there Mosquito!


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

New sig...which one?


----------



## JCS (Aug 25, 2005)

You should shrink that down a bit, Dinos. Its huge for a siggy....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2005)

CC i prefer the Fifi B-29 one on the previous page.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Nah, im having a period of F-106 lovin'


----------



## JCS (Aug 26, 2005)

New one....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2005)

Awesome. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2005)

right you 'orible lot, you have untill i get back from 'oliday to decide which of these siggies will be my next advert, two weeks after i get back, the current one shall be buried with full lancaster honours, and the now one shall enter serivce.........

p.s. your opinion will only be counted if i like you...........

p.p.s, i love you all so we're ok !!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 29, 2005)

The f*ckin' Meteor one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Hell yeah I agree!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't agree! Now he won't pick that one. Jesus christ, CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

To be honest lanc most of them are too big. 500 pixels is plenty for width, other wise they break the margins which is very annoying.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2005)

I like the first one. But then, it is a picture that I took.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 29, 2005)

Tell ya what, lanc. If you use the Meteor one, you may continue to think of me as your little Skimmey. 

Oh, what the hell's the use? He'll do that regardless.


----------



## JCS (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd say either the Meteor or the one with the Lanc and Wellington.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats actually a Manchester in that pic 8)


----------



## JCS (Aug 29, 2005)

oops, didnt even notice that


----------



## JCS (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyways, not bored with my current one yet but I just found this and just _had_ to use it as a sig for a while.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 29, 2005)

I like Siggy 9 and the meteor one!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 29, 2005)

I mean Sig 8 and the meteor.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2005)

That pic rocks out with its cock out JCS, im stealing it!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 30, 2005)

What type of aircraft is that? It looks Italian.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2005)

Yep, a Savoia Marchetti SM.79.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 30, 2005)

_"That pic *rocks out with its cock out* JCS, im stealing it!"_


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

Creeeeeeeeeepy. 

(The comment, not the pic.  )


----------



## JCS (Aug 30, 2005)

Heres the full size image for ya, CC


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 30, 2005)

Man, that is a pretty ugly aircraft if you ask me!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

I think its lovely. I like trimotors.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 31, 2005)

I dont. Im not a huge fan of Italian Aircraft. The only one that i know is the Cocci.202 and thats all.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Ah you mean Macchi MC.202.

Anyway heres my new sig.


----------



## JCS (Sep 1, 2005)

p38 pilot said:


> Cocci.202


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2005)

well, i'm back! looks like the meteor wins it..........

and i like it CC...........


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2005)

Time to say bye to the Boomerangs and say hello to the Beaufighters!!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 4, 2005)

I chose the Vietnam look. CH-47 in sunset and Huey as my Avatar


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm gonna keep mine for a while yet I think. Why? Well because I like it, and because it's Canadian Air Force tradition to keep things well past their prime. 

Also the tradition of the Army and Navy, but what the hell.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 4, 2005)

I think ill do a modern war siggy after this one


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I'm gonna keep mine for a while yet I think. Why? Well because I like it, and because it's Canadian Air Force tradition to keep things well past their prime.
> 
> Also the tradition of the Army and Navy, but what the hell.



LOL  Sounds a little like the Aussie Defence Force!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 4, 2005)

At least you Aussies spend money on your military. If we'd have been smart, we'd have bought some Collins class subs for the Navy. But of course, we're not that smart. 

Anyhoo, it sucks but whaddya do?


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, but the problems we had with our Collins class subs! Cost us millions to finally get them right.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 4, 2005)

But you stuck with it and got it right.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah and since Sep 11 the Government has started pouring money back into the Defence Force. At the moment we're about to build new Air Warfare Destroyers, new Amphibious Assault ships, more choppers for the Army(MH-90's), AWACS for the RAAF, More RBS-70 SAM's, APC's and the list goes on!.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 4, 2005)

Like I said, we're not that smart. Our government is committed to building up the regular infantry and not much else. There's talk of new tanks, but so far it's just talk. About the only new ships planned for the Navy are new all-purpose heavy transport/replenishment vessels, but no one has even been contracted for them yet. We badly need new area defence destroyers to replace the few aging ones in service.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2005)

Well we don't have any, hence why we're building some (in my home city BTW) and we also recently brought some new (second hand) Abrams from the US to replace our ageing Leopards.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow, you aussies are smart! The M1A1 abrams is a great tank to use.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Hmmm...rather have a Challenger II.... 8)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 4, 2005)

M1 Abrams for me or a M48A3 Patton tank for me to drive around the neighborhood!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2005)

pfftt, the challenger II would cruch you like a tin can..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Hell yeah 8)


----------



## plan_D (Sep 5, 2005)

The Challenger II, M1A2 Abrams, Leopard II and T-90 are all about on the same level. There's no vast advantages between any of them. Tanks are at the peak of their life - and they're probably going to stay there until the invention of energy weapons (which the U.S are already gearing up for). 

The Abrams is the U.S MBT but not one part of it is American.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 5, 2005)

I wouldn't know for sure, but I've been told by some Army types that tank for tank both the Challenger II and the Leopard 2 are better than the Abrams. They have a wider range of gun elevation/depression, greater range, and some have said they have more reliable firing mechanisms. Not sure about that one.

Not to say that the Abrams is a piece of sh*t or anything. It clearly isn't.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 5, 2005)

Nowadays tanks have reached a point where they can only have slight advantages over one another. The Abrams is capable of destroying a Challenger II and the Challenger II is capable of destroying the Abrams. 

In World War 2 armoured conflict took place at 500-600 metres. Today it's normally around 1000 metres. All modern tanks can destroy each other at that range. 

In 1937, Heinz Guderian wrote _"The greatest enemy of a tank is another tank."_ That was true then but not now. Tanks need to be developed to be able to defend themselves from the air and from infantry. The tank will never lose it's place on the battlefield but armour conflict is rare and these modern tanks are more than capable of doing what a tank is supposed to do - scare people and destroy strongpoints. Rarely will they meet tank-on-tank. If they do, High Command has made a mistake.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 11, 2005)

I still think the Abrams is a pretty good tank. Energy weapons? I think i read about that in a newspaper article. Its this big thing they put on Humvees and its suppose to burn rubber or it irritates skin. Its non-lethal.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh, I never meant that the Abrams sucked. It's still a great tank from what I've seen.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

New siggy...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

BOOM!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Boom indeed


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 19, 2005)

That's a *hot* lookin' sig, CC. 
AAHH-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!!! Ah, how do I come up with this stuff?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice CC!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> That's a *hot* lookin' sig, CC.
> AAHH-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!!! Ah, how do I come up with this stuff?



Thank you! He's here all week...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

I bet the A-10 pilot had a blast. 8)


You aint the only one with crappy puns NS


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 21, 2005)

Crappy? Never! They're well thought out and original!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Tanks for that sarcastic compliment


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 21, 2005)

Awesome Sig CC! I bet that A-10 pilot was laughing his head off as he flew by!

Or at least i would!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

well guys the big day's arived........

testing.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

ladies and gentlemen, my new siggy........

looks stupid not i've made it smaller, it's your fault CC!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

How does it look stupid? It was waay to big before


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

well the quality's not as as good and it wasn't exactly huge before........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

No but it broke the margins...when siggys break the margins they're too big...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

I think it looks fine. Good choice.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2005)

Lanc changed his sig! *faints*

Nice Lanc, I like it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2005)

We have to wait until about April/May next year now for a new one. UGH


----------



## evangilder (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, it is a nice change.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2005)

That is true.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2005)

tell you what, i'll change it on major days of the year, birthdays etc..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2005)

Tomorrow is the new year in an unknown religion called Guskita. Change it then.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

mmmm, well, christmas is too soon, so..... i guess it's gonna be valentines day!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

No, New Year!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

too soon......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

3 months away...thats 25% of the year...Im hunting for a new one as we speak...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

yeah it's about time you changed yours.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Thats hypocritical coming from you. 

And here IS my new one...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice CC!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

i love it........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2005)

I like that color......... Never seen that pic before... Real nice...


----------



## JCS (Oct 1, 2005)

Yea, great pic, CC. Never seen that one before either.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2005)

Me neither where did you find it?


----------



## JCS (Oct 1, 2005)

New sig...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice JCS.


----------



## JCS (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2005)

I just type me110 into Google. I sometime type the names of planes in deliberatly wrong and it come up with some beauties...

Like it JCS 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I just type me110 into Google. I sometime type the names of planes in deliberatly wrong and it come up with some beauties...
> 
> Like it JCS 8)


It does too, nice hint CC.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 4, 2005)

love it JCS..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 4, 2005)

love it JCS..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Dont love it twice lanc, thats just sick.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

oh but once wouldn't be


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

I dont know, I havent come to a conclusion on that hypothesis yet


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 16, 2005)

Time for a Spitfire!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice one!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 16, 2005)

I like that one, Wildcat!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 16, 2005)

Cheers fellas!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Awesome! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice Wildcat!


----------



## JCS (Oct 22, 2005)

New sig.....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice JCS


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Very nice. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

isn't that an A-36 though?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Or P-51A...whatever, it looks nice 

I feel like a new sig..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

there has to be a doctor doctor joke there somewhere.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

I was thinking that 

"Doctor! Doctor! I feel like a new sig!"

"Wait there while I upload you to the system"


Ok so its terrible.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

New Avatar/Sig combo


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Damnit that has crap quality...try again...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

better than "because you are one"  .............


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice CC


----------



## JCS (Oct 23, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> Want do you think JCS?



That looks pretty good, I think I'm gonna use it. 8)


----------



## JCS (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok, I'm sick of the mustang already... time for a new one....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice JCS.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

I like it too JCS the dust gives the pic real movement I think I may have a bash at a new one me self (now Les has posted that very helpful thread on how to bleeding do it )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

JCS, Sweet!
Lee, Awesome!

(The signatures, that is  I think I may make a new one later... )


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice Lee!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

In keeping with the times...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Very apt CC, I like it.


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2005)

how about this as my sig ? can someone reduce it ever so slightly please ?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Resized.


----------



## trackend (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm still playing


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

lol, nice Lee.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

i like it erich!

and i dunno trakkie, that might take some getting use too......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I only just noticed the random guy outside, comical Lee


----------



## Erich (Nov 3, 2005)

track, is the lower image in your siggy a transport plane ? hard to see on my 15 inch monitor. maybe brighten up the guy outsde the canopy........thats funny man


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

It looks like a Northrop F-5 to me, but I cant see that well either.


----------



## trackend (Nov 3, 2005)

Erich said:


> maybe brighten up the guy outsde the canopy



I cant Erich its me on the out side of the canopy. I took it with me face pressed against the kitchen window and its bleeding pissing down with rain here so it came out fuzzy.

And just to prove it....................


----------



## Erich (Nov 3, 2005)

Arg I just about threw up my cereal on my keyboard ............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Ugh


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

blimey


----------



## trackend (Nov 3, 2005)

What did you want fucking Tom Cruise?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

well something that wont give me nightmares would've been nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Argh


----------



## evangilder (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey, that looks like sasquatch!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice one, Lee.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Hey, that looks like sasquatch!



Shit, now my secrets out I'll have to pack it in, the missus is going to know where I go on my long weekends away.
I never liked the bleeding Henderson's anyhow, fucking goody two shoes.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2005)

You crack me up, Lee!


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 5, 2005)

Hows this one?


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Best so far Mossie, super, use it


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 5, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice Mosquitoman


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 5, 2005)

TEST


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice FBJ. I like it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice FBJ 
Great balls of fire, or is it just the way you walk? 

Theres alot of good sigs coming out so i think I'm goner have to star playing around with some ideas


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 5, 2005)

trackend said:


> Very nice FBJ
> Great balls of fire, or is it just the way you walk?


Ask me that after a night of ing beer and eating Italian Sausage!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 5, 2005)

I like that new idea for a sig, Lee ...it ain't got your ugly mug on it ...that's the best part.


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Bugger off D  
I cant seem to get the background colour to be a perfect match with the site colour


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice Lee, I like it. The difference in colour is barely noticable.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

Lee and MM have two of the best sigs I've seen yet. Great choices, boys!


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Thankyou fellas thats another pint I owe you Skim and a wee dram for GN


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2005)

> Lee and MM have two of the best sigs I've seen yet


Who is MM???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

Mosquitoman.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2005)

K...


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Minor colour adjustment as Im not happy with the background tone match


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2005)

The first one had a better color match track...


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

cheers Les I think im starting to muck about with it too much now 
Your idea of using art work instead of photo's I think looks better


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2005)

great new sigs guys, i was only gone a couple of days and there's atleast 4 new siggies! i like them all though and skimmey's right trakkie yours is one of the best i've seen........


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Lanc I still dont like my handle though I think Stringbag would of been better than Trackend


----------



## plan_D (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, great sig, Lee. I like it ...but you're still a southern tit. Seriously though, I agree with NS (odd ...isn't it?) MM and Lee ...great sigs. 

Mine ...well, it's got a Lightning in it. Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice new sigs guys!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> trackend said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice FBJ
> ...



Of course that doesnt sound gay in the slightest.. 

Nice sigs guys! I really like yours Lee. I have one stashed away that ill change in a week or so.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2005)

Maybe u could change the name to just track, instead of trackend.... Might make it look alittle tighter???


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Thats a bloody good Idea Les. 
What do you reckon?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2005)

Sig 7.... Track....


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Thats what I thought Les the others are shit, to buggered about with.
Thanks for the help I was starting to getting sig eye


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

new sig test


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

Okay it is not working for some reason, I have never had a problem with posting a new sig what is the problem now. Why is it not working.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

I like it Alder. Try uploaded it to Photobucket or something similar, I had the same problems, sometimes if copied from here they didn't work, seems to be fine from Photobucket though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

Not a member of photobucket.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

Aha got it I missed on number when typing it.


----------



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

That is superb Adler I like the matching tone of your handle with plane


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah that is why I chose that, thanks.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2005)

Good stuff, Adler!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2005)

i know it isn't really and i'm not one to talk but it does look a bit big........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2005)

No you are right, it is a bit big let me change that.


----------



## trackend (Nov 8, 2005)

Is mine also over the top Lanc ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes because it does not have the Red Arrows on it.


----------



## trackend (Nov 8, 2005)

Now look what you've started lanc this is going to go on for bleeding weeks, Red Arrows, Little Green Arrows, Flaming Arrows ect ect ect
Holy Moly


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2005)

but it does have a british plane, so you're ok trakkie.........


----------



## trackend (Nov 8, 2005)

true


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2005)

LOL


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Ill change mine on Sunday...got a bad-ass pic lined up...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

New sig...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 22, 2005)

Not bad, but I kinda like the present one better. Just me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah I know what you mean, I fancied something a bit more colourful though.


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2005)

CC make the fuselage green darker for the 55th fg

check it out ........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice CC, but what is the P-51 doing??


----------



## JCS (Nov 22, 2005)

Looks to be skidding in for a belly landing.....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

That is what I thought...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Id love to do it E but I dont have the skills to do it and keep the picture looking sharp...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

It looks like it is doing a low fly by at an airshow.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 23, 2005)

Very low flying if the air scoop's touching the ground


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

Good point. I did not look at it that well, but you can actually see the props bending from hitting the ground. Either that or it is a visual illusion and it really is not that close to the ground.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

I think its a belly landing. Look, the flaps are fully down and he's got the stick pulled back.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

nice cc............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes good observation.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

he wouldn't have found the pic without me though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

No it was me, if it wasnt for me trying to stop you brainwashing people with you euligising the looks of the Su-27 and making you type it in Google we would never have found it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

well if i didn't think the Su-27 looked great we wouldn't have gotten to that stage


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Well...if...I didnt invent the computer we would never have found it. So ha!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

Come on now children....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Push me higher daddy! Higher! HIGHER! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


Sorry


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

Don't make me turn this car around! 




Yeah, it was stupid. So what?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Push me higher daddy! Higher! HIGHER! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry



CC this is not a place for you too post your sexual fantasies, and secondly please dont call me daddy! Atleast not in public!


----------



## JCS (Nov 27, 2005)

New one...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice JCS


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

That one looks really cool. I like the drawing style of it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

right, i couldn't find the other wallpaper thread and didn't wanna start my own thread for this, so here we are.........

right, which of these should i use as my desktop wallpaper?? you can suggest any other harrier shots if you wish..........

*source for all images- www.royalnavy.mod.uk*


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Lazy. Personally I don't like any of them, of the 3 I would take the third.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2936 --> Wallpaper Thread


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 30, 2005)

Personally I like the third one best as well.


----------



## Erich (Nov 30, 2005)

ok I am going to play the dumb american here as I know about zilch on the Harrier. why such a steep ramp on the small carrier in the first pic ? understand it can make a vertical to ground landing but ...........

E ~


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

The 'Ski jump' is to help it in normal takeoff as the carriers have no catapaults. That is how I see it anyway.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2005)

yes that's the Ski-jump, angled up by 15 degrees it allows the harrier to start it's take off roll from just before the start of the ramp and, from a standing start, without the need for a catapult, the harrier can take off in a very short distance without having to take off vertically which limits payload, when the harrier wants to land he'll fly up along side the ship, come to starboard until she's over the deck, and hover down vertically for a much safer landing than the conventional hook and runway method..........


----------



## JCS (Dec 1, 2005)

Out of the three I'd probably go with the 3rd one.


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2005)

very interesting Gnomey and Lanc; thanks a bunch for the explanation

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

I also dont like any of them but I like the 3rd the best.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

New one...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Not bad CC.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

it's ok guys i went for the pillars of creation insted...........


----------



## JCS (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice one CC!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeap that one is not bad.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 27, 2005)

test


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

New sig...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

not to bad, i assume the italian bit means "attack england"??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

good, no, wait, attacking england's bad  but it's an italian attack so we're ok

possible new aviatar??


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2005)

Liking the new sig CC. Nice new avatar Lanc although I prefer the one you have at the moment (although you need a change, but then so do I)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

yeah i prefer the one i have too, well, looks like i'm keeping it for annother year


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah that is a good new avatar there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

New sig...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

Not bad CC, you could of kept your comment and the bottom though...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

Nah it wasnt really fitting to have a poem about the Italian bombers of the Battle of Britain under a 1943 Fighter


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

No it wouldn't be but I liked the poem...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 27, 2006)

...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2006)

Like it Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 28, 2006)

Cheers mate!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

little big though.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

New siggy...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2006)

yeah pretty sweet...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2006)

When I get home I might change my siggy again. It has been several months now.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 27, 2006)

TEST 327.1


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks good pb (apart from the 't').


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 27, 2006)

Well i just discovered how to do that it'll get better i pray


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2006)

testing..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice one Wildcat, I like it.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 10, 2006)

test


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice, what is it though? To me it looks like 2 Ansons getting it on


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice one pbfoot. That is what it looks like to me too CC...


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 10, 2006)

yes its 2 ansons mk5s that decided to land at the same place and time


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 10, 2006)

Dog-style lovemaking?


----------



## MacArther (Apr 11, 2006)

Should I use this for an avatar or a sig? It is a personal icon so to speak, and I thought MacArthur=I shall return [from the defeat] Phoenix=Returns from ashes. Eh, too much symbolism, or just right?

PS I have a sized up version for signature work incase anyone's worried about that.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 11, 2006)

That icon is better than ur current avatar, and it would suck as a signature....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 11, 2006)

that isn't siggy size, but a great avatar


----------



## MacArther (Apr 12, 2006)

Can ya' guess where I got the original design from? It has to do with my state's symbol, which in turn relates to the capital of the state.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 13, 2006)

u got it from the internet?


----------



## MacArther (Apr 13, 2006)

Yep. But more specifically, from the Maricopa County website (if memory serves). It was one of many designs submited for the Phoenix, Arizona firebird. I just added color and spruced it up a bit.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 18, 2006)

New sig...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice one CC!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice composition of pics!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

Fixing elmiltaros siggy...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

needs to be a lot thinner if you ask me.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree, but other than cropping it and losing the horse up top, this is as good as it gets...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

then i'd got for summit else, full size that was a nice pic but it doesn't work like that and is proberly just gonna get annoying.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

lol I agree, but its the best I can do with the pic he had there originally.....

Maybe if he puts up a new pic....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

or if you "suggest" a few for him 

liking your new one though.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you, for some reason I find B&W siggys a better fit for me...

Whatcha think of the new avatar??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

it's all moving too fast really, the only action that can be made out really is a shot being fired.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

It has to be like that to get the whole scene.... Indiana Jones....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2006)

I like it...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 22, 2006)

why did u change it again?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

i prefer the lock stock one........


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Me too...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

Since my other sig got mysteriously replaced with a nice red x, I thought id have a new one...


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

Nice one CC.


----------



## Maestro (May 19, 2006)

What about this one ? My resized book cover.

***EDIT*** : Uh... Before you ask, no, it's not me who is on the cover.


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2006)

Nice, I like it


----------



## Wildcat (May 20, 2006)

Hey, I didn't know Freddie Mercury was a fighter pilot!!!!

I like it!


----------



## Maestro (May 22, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Hey, I didn't know Freddie Mercury was a fighter pilot!!!!





In fact, if you take the moustache off, don't you see a slight resemblance between the model and Pisis ? Or is it only me ?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

Only u, Pisis isnt nearly as handsome as that bloke, and I think he looks like Toby McGuire aka Spiderman...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

New one...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

Bored of that one...Hmmm which one now...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah that's the better of the two............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2006)

Well here be my new one...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice one Adler.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 3, 2006)

This better work.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 3, 2006)

Frack.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 6, 2006)

Can you guys see my sig? For some reason its not showing up.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 6, 2006)

It is now


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmm...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 13, 2006)

Wa Ha. That is good.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

If you say so.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2006)

Honestly, it sucks Donkey balls....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2006)

Pictures should be bigger than the text. Text should be below a pic, like in the way lesofprimus has his.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 3, 2006)

New one...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice one CC, I prefer this one to your last one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah that's really good, for once you have a siggy i like  but please put the apostrophe in the "id" 'cos it's really bugging me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 4, 2006)

No, it goes my whole policy of "lyricing" as I now call it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

explain...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 4, 2006)

You wouldnt understand


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 4, 2006)

TEST


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 4, 2006)

TEST


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2006)

Isn't that the same one you have had for a while Joe (I still like it)?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

he's changed the font


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 5, 2006)

im putting this below the quote


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Isn't that the same one you have had for a while Joe (I still like it)?


yea, trying to change it..


----------



## MacArther (Aug 6, 2006)

Two from the other forum I'm on. The first one with the name is my name on that other forum, so should I use it here (even though it don't match)? The other is a cool one from a friend of mine from said forum, who just seems to *like* making sigs and things like that. He actually made both sigs as well as countless others. That one is supposed to be the official banner soon, but not yet. Do ya think I should use either one?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 6, 2006)

neither


----------



## MacArther (Aug 6, 2006)

Awww... 1)Why? 2)You're mean


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2006)

I agree with lanc...


----------



## MacArther (Aug 6, 2006)

But why????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 7, 2006)

the first has some kid's cartoon caractor and the second is not only hard to make out but the letters have no relivence, neither suit the site at all..........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 7, 2006)

agreed


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah if you're gonna have some crazy robot things at least have Metal Gears...


----------



## MacArther (Aug 7, 2006)

Oy, do ya even know the main plot of the story? At one point radicals decide a good way to start a war is to drop a ~2 mile wide piece of former colony into Earth. What kinda sucks is that it always seems that the series singles out Australia, because thats where the major parts of the chunk fall, and the same goes for the other series. Anyway, thanks for the input.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 16, 2006)

help I have a mental block when doing these


----------



## Ken812 (Aug 17, 2006)

PC-9


----------



## Ken812 (Aug 17, 2006)

second time lucky


----------



## MacArther (Sep 4, 2006)

Here are two possible ideas for a sig, without wording yet because I don't have a program to put it in the way I want it. What do you guys think? If anyone likes one of them, could they help me modify it slightly?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2006)

not too keen on either to be honest.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2006)

What do you mean about adding the wording?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2006)

well i'd imagine putting his name on like we've done........


----------



## MacArther (Sep 5, 2006)

Yep, I can't do it the way I want it with my current paint program. And Lanc, how can you deny the beauty of either one of those planes??????


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2006)

Well the bottom one (name escapes me) is all squashed and pixelated, and there are better P-40 profiles. But I can add the text if you like, just tell me where you want it, what sorta font and what sorta size.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok Mac, I done as you requested, though my computer doesn't have the stencil font for some reason but I found one similar...added a text border and some shadow as well, If you dont like it no probs, I can change the font to something different if you like.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 6, 2006)

, how could I not like such a beautiful work of art, let alone turn it away when someone from here helped me? I love it!!!! Muchisimo Gracias!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2006)

you mean the Bell XP-77 CC?? supprised i know about an american aircraft? so was i


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 7, 2006)

Hehe, welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2006)

What program do you guys use. I want to play around with graphics too, but dont know what program to use.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2006)

I use a cracked version of Photoshop CS2 but for free version these are best:

Bitmap / Raster Graphics (Adobe Photoshop)
The Gimp (GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program)

Illustration and Drawing (Adobe Illustrator)
Inkscape (Inkscape. Draw Freely.)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 8, 2006)

I used Photoshop CS, cracked of course.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2006)

i downloaded Paint.NET over the weekend and some features aren't bad, but CC, what program did you use to do this picture?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 8, 2006)

Photoshop.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2006)

is it free


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2006)

You can get it for free if you know where to look... if not just use GIMP or Paint.NET...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2006)

aww but you can't do that on Paint.NET  ..... i guess i could get CC to do it for me one day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh its far from free, I used a crack. Where'd you find that picture anyway, I dont recall uploaing it here...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2006)

from your rather ammusing bebo i believe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh, amusing is it, in what way


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2006)

well for a start you call yourself the world's happiest emo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Cool going to have to try those programs.


----------



## Clave (Oct 1, 2006)

This might work...


----------



## Clave (Oct 1, 2006)

OK, let's try a png...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2006)

it has a very odd loading pattern but yeah it's fine..........


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 5, 2006)

Time for a change.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

just wanted to say i love the new siggy les


----------



## Soren (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes, great siggy Les !


----------



## Jackson (Mar 10, 2007)

?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2007)

Great Slim Pickens Jack... Check this avatar out for urself as well.....

My gift to u....


----------



## Jackson (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks great

4 me


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2007)

Ur welcome...


----------



## Jackson (Mar 10, 2007)

perfect for me..

purity of essence


----------



## Jackson (Mar 10, 2007)

/


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd like to use this, can someone resize it for me if it's to big.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2007)

The size is fine, I think.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2007)

Size is good to go...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 12, 2007)

Right-o, thanks guys.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 7, 2007)

I want to replace my signature with this, but keep getting told it's too big when it's about 40KB. Even when I put it on another site and try to link it from there it dosen't work.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 7, 2007)

Try another post now, I replaced it...


----------



## Ajax (Apr 8, 2007)

Here...
*EDIT* Thanks Les!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2007)

Ur welcome.... I dont know why this happens sometimes... What u had up there should have worked....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2007)

Do you like my signature, Les?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2007)

The gif is awesome, but as Im a squid, I dislike the jarhead thing...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2007)

So it wasn't you?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2007)

Wasnt me what???


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2007)

I didn't make the signature addition.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2007)

Ah yes, it was me...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 17, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> The gif is awesome, but as Im a squid, I dislike the jarhead thing...



haha


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

Well to hell with you all. I'm keepin' it.


----------



## Cyrano (May 7, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2007)

8)


----------



## Ajax (May 12, 2007)

Very nice Evanglider, but what the hell is the jet doin in the bottom-right? Did somone leave a pepperami firestick in the vents?


----------



## Bf109_g (May 12, 2007)

Here's my sig for you guys...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 6, 2007)

..


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 9, 2007)

Hows this?


----------



## Graeme (Jul 9, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Hows this?



The corrugated iron? roof doesn't do your photo justice. What's the dark 'blob' extreme bottom, middle of photo? From Duxford?


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 9, 2007)

The dark blob I assume would be the base to the stand that it's on. It's a cool pic!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 10, 2007)

Yep, it's from Duxford and the dark blob is the spinner on a Lancaster propeller.
I'll try and do a better one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's something that I think you might like mosquitoman. I bet that you'd have loved to be in this one, eh?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Lucky, used that one a few years back though


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 14, 2007)

Iwo


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 14, 2007)

Hows this?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 23, 2007)

...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2007)

...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks Good, Marcel... I thought the "Flying Dutchman" was a phantom
clipper ship ?

Charles


----------



## Captn javy Wilson (Dec 3, 2007)

Skylighters, The Web Site of the 225th AAA Searchlight Battalion: Photo of the Week -- 17 April 2000


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Looks Good, Marcel... I thought the "Flying Dutchman" was a phantom
> clipper ship ?
> 
> Charles



No, it wasn't a clipper, it was an old east indies trader. Reportedly still sails the water of cape of good faith, bringing havoc on other ships sailing there. Disney put it together with Davy Jones, but that's wrong.

"Flying Dutchman" were also the words on KLM planes. You can see it clearly in the paint on this DC6.


----------



## Captn javy Wilson (Dec 4, 2007)

does it work?


----------



## Captn javy Wilson (Dec 4, 2007)

I had to remove the Myoko class but at least I finally got it done!


----------



## Captn javy Wilson (Dec 4, 2007)

and now u know what the ships are


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2007)

I dont know what ur trying to do with that huge pic at the bottom...


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 5, 2007)

ok lets try this one


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 9, 2007)

..


----------



## Maestro (Dec 10, 2007)

What's that plane, Wildcat ? It looks like an American-built plane, but it doesn't seems to be a Mitchell or a Marauder...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 10, 2007)

It's an Australian built Beaufort bomber.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh... Thanks.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 27, 2007)

well how about this, probably to big..... we'll see....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 27, 2007)

yep it's bloody huge....
bugger now i have to resize it oh well....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 27, 2007)

no stuff it i'll fiddle with that another time i got one that should fit in right now.....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 27, 2007)

i'm sorry its come to this could someone please resize one of thoes for me as i am unable to do it due to lack of proper software.....
P.s i can't download any new stuff because we are on dialup and it would take forever......


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2007)

Harrier as an avatar


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2007)

Tomcat as an avatar


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2007)

Tomcat as a sig





I'm not sure whether you wanted these like this or not, but anyway.

You will have to upload them onto this forum though.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 27, 2007)

Wait a minute, Heinz, that's an Eagle, not a Tomcat. What a loadout on that bad boy too!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 27, 2007)

Ooh! Looking closer at the cowling in the big picture that's one from the 48th TFW at Lakenheath. The 3 squadron logos are the 492, 493 and 494 TFS. Sweet!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 28, 2007)

You are indeed right!

I had a funny feeling it was an F 15.

It was the intakes that threw me. 

Jets aren't my strong point


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot heinz....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 29, 2007)

Why does it say that the remote file is to large ?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 30, 2007)

It looks like the rear crew member is holding in his left hand, a severed right arm limb?! with the thumb facing us.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanna know why it says the file is to big.....
Computers hate me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2008)

What the hell is that WSO holding in his hand????


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2008)

let's try this


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope says it is to large......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2008)

Look, it seems to be okay now. I had to mess around in the admin panel, but it works now


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

An arm? This one SJ?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

wha ???


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well lets see if this works crossing fingers


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bitchin thanks aussie and gnomey and njaco


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2008)

Let's see, played with paintshop pro a little:


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2008)

First one with bigger name:


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 14, 2008)

heres what I was thinking of:


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 14, 2008)

heres one I tryed to upload but it never loaded for me so I thought I would try here ,maybe its formatted wrong ,hell I don't know.
Wolf


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2008)

HI GW,
Your pic is OK.So why do you have a problem with this? What is going on?Can I help?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 14, 2008)

I need help. I want to upload this image as my sig, but when I try I get a message "Unable to save image".

Thanks

TO


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi to all,

*A pic you want to be a siggy has to be uploaded somewhere in the forum before you start.*

1. Click on your uploaded pic with right mouse button, and then choose "Properties" option.
2. The new window will be opened.In the window find URL address of your pic.Then click directly on the address with left mouse button and then hit "Ctrl and a" keys together.
3. The URL address should become underlight.And then hit "Ctrl and c" ones together.
4. Close the window with "OK" button.
5. Go to the top of the forum site and click with left mouse button "User CP" option.The new site will be opened.
6. On left you will find "Control panel/Settings Options" with "Edit signature" option.Choose this one.
7. Next window will be opened.There you have to write "



".Then set the cursor between the "



" words and then hit "Ctrl and v" keys together.It will paste your URL address of the pic between the "img" tags._

*Warning !!! I use here inverted commas in order to avoid the system reaction.In your writing these commas must be omitted.*_

8. If the text is written click with left mouse button "Save signature" button below the window and enjoy your new siggy.

That's all. I hope I helped a bit.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 14, 2008)

Wurger,

Thanks for your help. 

Much appreciated   

TO


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 14, 2008)

test

TO


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I must be a bone head ,Im not getting any luck on this. I tryed uploading to photo bucket and trying to copy paste in op 1 box but Im not having any luck. not sure on these instructions you have on how to do this.
something clearer maybe might help. even with my sig size right its still to large in file size so uploading from my hard drive is not working. Help!
Wolf


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 18, 2008)

well here is my sig uploaded now I need to get it in my sign box

ok I got it workin, wow that was hard!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2008)

Like it, GW!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 18, 2008)

Where do guys get these sigs Theyt all look awesome but the best I can do is crop a photo andd thype my name


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2008)

They have graphics programs, Pb, that our little Paint programs yearn to be when they grow up. Would love to be able to crop, cut and paste and use layers and.....


----------



## xixMAVERICKxix (Jan 19, 2008)

Could somebody please make me a signature from this, with xixMAVERICKxix in the lower right hand corner with a cool font.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2008)

GreyWolf said:


> well here is my sig uploaded now I need to get it in my sign box
> 
> ok I got it workin, wow that was hard!



Mein lieb Wolfie,

I'm afraid, you have been doing something in a wrong way.As you could see TO didn't have any problem with this.Probably you put one more "spce" between the tags.But you have done it finally.Great siggi,I like it much.

regards,


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2008)

Change..


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice, Wildcat!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2008)

Really nice.I like it.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2008)

Cheers buddy.


----------



## rcpilotjr (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello guys


----------



## Marcel (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah squeezed P51B?


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 20, 2008)

new one


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2008)

Looking nice . But there is something missing and I don't know why.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 20, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Looking nice . But there is something missing and I don't know why.


I spelled the name correctly


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 20, 2008)

I like the abstract nature of it...

.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 21, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> I like the abstract nature of it...
> 
> .


Just being polite


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I spelled the name correctly



Yes you did.But my doubt isn't connected with your nick name.It is with the bacground pic rather or colour harmony.But it is still nice as I've said.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 13, 2008)

test


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## pbfoot (Mar 13, 2008)

Wurger said:


>



want to get a picture of Buerling in that but I have no clue how


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't catch you idea.Could you explain,please?


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 13, 2008)

Wurger said:


> I don't catch you idea.Could you explain,please?


The picture is of Buerling shooting done Gelli and i"m trying to figure out hoew to fit a pic of buerling in the photo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2008)

Could you upload both pics?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe something like this? Maybe rearrange the size.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)

The resizing is not a good idea.I have done it and the siggy looks so-so.I think there should be used something different,I mean an effect of collage for instance.


----------



## DBII (Mar 14, 2008)

pbfoot, I like the picture. 

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)

OK. Some time later...... two sizes.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)

....... and some variations.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2008)

I like that last one...of course if Pb is happy with it.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope he will.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 14, 2008)

Wurger said:


> I hope he will.


Wow man thats too much I really appreciate the amount of work that must have taken you  Thanks so much


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2008)

You are welcome.I'm glad you like it.


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2008)

my sig


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2008)

trying a new sig


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2008)

I like the colorized version!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm with Njaco.


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2008)

ok i'll swap it


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2008)

Now really better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok running with this one for now, thankyou Wurger and also to Catch22 and Roachie for their efforts...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2008)

You are welcome   .
I've made one more for you.It is uploaded to your thread about siggy.


----------



## rochie (Apr 9, 2008)

no probs wayne i just wish i was as good at this stuff as the others


----------



## JimmywiT (Apr 10, 2008)

my sorry attempt using paint. I dont have and cant afford photoshop and lack the expertise to do anything with the programs i have.

If anyone want's to make it for me properly PM me


----------



## magnocain (Apr 18, 2008)

How about his one...?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2008)

What do you mean Magnocain?


----------



## JimmywiT (Apr 19, 2008)

test.

BTW thank you very much Njaco and Wurger


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2008)

You are welcome.  Maybe it should be resized down.Do you want it?


----------



## magnocain (Apr 19, 2008)

> What do you mean Magnocain?


Never Mind. It didn't work.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2008)

Humm....What didn't work?Could you tell me about it?


----------



## Wildcat (May 12, 2008)

Time for a Vengeance..


----------



## Heinz (May 17, 2008)

Looks aces Wildcat, great shot!

New one for me.


----------



## Catch22 (May 17, 2008)

Looking good guys!


----------



## Wildcat (May 18, 2008)

Love it Heinz!!


----------



## rochie (May 18, 2008)

nice guys


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2008)

Yep, I agree with Rochie.


----------



## Heinz (May 19, 2008)

cheers guys, took me a while to find that shot


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

Well I like the Liberator however made this one up. Playing with a few ideas lately. The Lib will probably return in the future sometime. 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2008)

Looks good to me too!..


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2008)

Good one Heinz. I always liked that shot of Caldwell.


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

Cheers guys, Ya I've had it for a while havent been sure how to use it. Found a nice profile of his tomahawk and shes done


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2008)

I like it Alex.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 25, 2008)

Nice one Heinz


----------



## Heinz (May 26, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## Catch22 (May 31, 2008)

Nice one Heinz!

Here's my new one, not loving the text though.


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2008)

That is one awesome siggy! I know what you mean about the font but that can be worked out. But a fantastic job!!


----------



## Wildcat (May 31, 2008)

Very cool Catch!!


----------



## Heinz (May 31, 2008)

Wow thats awesome Catch  Really is alive.

The font just need to be a solid colour in my opinion. Help it stand out.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sweeeeet Catch!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Is this better?:


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2008)

It looks like an artistic work to me.Great !!!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

After breaking the 1K post mark, maybe it's time to change my siggy.... 

I'm not very adept at making them, but how about this one?

What do you guys think?


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

Try cropping off the plane on the bottom and sepia toning the image other than that it looks fine to me


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

trackend said:


> Try cropping off the plane on the bottom and sepia toning the image other than that it looks fine to me




I guess I will have to crop it all off... I wanted to leave the deck in the pic {it's from Victorious}, but then it's too deep.


What is Sepia toning?


Original image:


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

I cropped off the prop in the foreground:


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats much better FB.
Sepia toning is that slight yellow/brown tint that old pictures used to have.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

trackend said:


> Thats much better FB.
> Sepia toning is that slight yellow/brown tint that old pictures used to have.



How do you do that?


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 10, 2008)

First of all, what program are you using? If you are using Photoshop, put a gradient map on, brown fading to white. Hope that helps! I can explain better when I get home or am not on my iPod. I could even do it if you want.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> First of all, what program are you using? If you are using Photoshop, put a gradient map on, brown fading to white. Hope that helps!



I don't have photoshop...   



Catch22 said:


> I could even do it if you want.



I would appreciate that if you have time! Thanks  

I just used paint, it doesn't work nearly as well....


I was looking for a color image of this but I couldn't find one.

{It is the "Pedestal" convoy to Malta in 1942, that's the HMS Indomitable, with the HMS Eagle following. Picture taken from the deck of the HMS Victorious}


How is this for a "Beau" pic?


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is what I was thinking, but it did not turn out a well as I hoped


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

That's cool FB color on top of mono. I reckon if you could make the Beau a little bigger then overlap say the carrier island just a tad the 3d effect would really stand out, but even as it is I like it.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

trackend said:


> That's cool FB color on top of mono. I reckon if you could make the Beau a little bigger then overlap say the carrier island just a tad the 3d effect would really stand out, but even as it is I like it.



That's a good suggestion, thanks! I think the Beau would look better a little bigger, as it would show more detail


I wanted to use an original carrier pic that was a little wider to allow more room for the Beau, but I don't know if it's possible to widen a pic that had previously been cropped?


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

Took the liberty of a little toying with your sig hope you don't mind.
I think you are dong a nice job on your own as it is I just wanted to play


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 10, 2008)

I also threw in the Beau, if you want it moved from behind the text, let me know!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wtf, my post was there, then I refreshed, then it was gone, so I reposted and then it's back again. Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice stuff Catch!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 11, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> I also threw in the Beau, if you want it moved from behind the text, let me know!




Thanks! The Beau looks great! Yes I think it would be better if it was moved from behind the text. {it can still overlap the carrier a bit, that's fine.}

Is there any way to keep the colour on the text? or does it always get washed out as well?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2008)

Center his name and put the Beau off the starborad there and it might work.

Freebird, google for a program called "Gimp". Its similar to Photoshop, its free and its not half bad. The fonts are horrible but its a start. At least I can learn without worrying about how much I spent to get a useless program.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2008)

I can certainly make those changes when I am off my iPod, and I will see if I can keep the colour in the text, but I'm not sure if I can.


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2008)

If Freebird posts the components separately on a plain background would it not make it fairly straight forward?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe something like these.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 12, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Maybe something like these.



Thanks so much Wurger! I'm going to use one of these. What program do you use? Is it photoshop?

Edit: I tried to save the image direct from my computer, it says "invalid file", I also tried pasting the URL, but that doesn't work either. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi,

Yes I use Photoshop.It is very nice application.You aren't doing anything wrong.Simply the server doesn't like the way you have tried to set the siggy.

Here you are a short pictoral tutorial about how to set your siggy.I hope it is clear and will help you to set your own siggy.Follow it please.Ah... by the way, the pic should be uploaded somehere here on the forum.These four are here, use one of them.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2008)

The image might be a tad too large. I think that was why flyboy's didn't load at first.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes,you can be right.According to a caption below the place in Edit Signature option where a pic from your own HDD can be chosen, it should be of 500x100 pixels maximum.Therefore I use the way of setting described above.In the case the forum system lets set a pics in size of 599 pixels horizontally.When 600 pixels and more the system adds a bar " small-large " at the top of each pictures.I'have set one of Freebird'd ones as a example.Can you see?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi again,

I have checked your thiught.Unfortunately I was unable to upload any pics at all.I have resized a pic to a size as the instruction syggested and nothing.I have gotten a pic of 200x97 pixels and at size 18,4 kB what is less than it is suggested and even then I couldn't upload it. So I think that the system doesn't like the way of setting a siggy.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 14, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I have checked your thiught.Unfortunately I was unable to upload any pics at all.I have resized a pic to a size as the instruction syggested and nothing.I have gotten a pic of 200x97 pixels and at size 18,4 kB what is less than it is suggested and even then I couldn't upload it. So I think that the system doesn't like the way of setting a siggy.



That's what i was thinking too, because it wouldn't work for me either. has anyone else uploaded a siggy lately? How did it work?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Works for me buddy as you can see.....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2008)

My question in the Modeling section has just been answered.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2008)

Jan, have you used the option of siggy setting form your HDD in Edit Signature or you used the second way of setting?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

I downloaded the pic to the computer, then to photobucket and used it from there Wojtek...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2008)

So it seems that a path to a folder is the key.Possible, I have to check it.What is the name of the photobucket server?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Image hosting, free photo sharing video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2008)

THX . So you used an URL address from the site.But have you tried to use a pic saved on your own HDD for setting a siggy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nope, sorry Wojtek.... I thought that was what you guys tried and it didn't work, so I did it that way instead.

Anytime buddy!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Lucky - Cool siggy!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

freebird said:


> Hey Lucky - Cool siggy!!!


Sent you a PM buddy....  8)


----------



## Freebird (Jun 14, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Sent you a PM buddy....  8)



Thanks Lucky! I'm trying to upload it right now....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nae worries mate, anytime!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 14, 2008)

Still not working for me....


When I paste it into the edit siggy, it comes back "invalid file"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2008)

Even when using the Photobucket




that I sent you?? Weird!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

It is really strange.Freebird, have you followed my tutorial ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2008)

Surprised that it didn't work with the Photobucket



link. That's how I did mine and also with yours FB.....strange indeed!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep, indeed.
I haven't had any problems so far using my way of setting.It is possible Freebird really does something in a wrong way.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2008)

Time for the Spanish Inquisition then, eh?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2008)

A good idea.  

Or.....


----------



## Freebird (Jun 16, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Surprised that it didn't work with the Photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> link. That's how I did mine and also with yours FB.....strange indeed!





Wurger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It is really strange.Freebird, have you followed my tutorial ?




Yes, it wouldn't work, and I just tried it again *exactly the same way* - now it works?  
Strange...

The only difference was that I was using my laptop and it wouldn't upload - on the home PC it does. I wonder if it was blocked because I have a different server on the laptop? (WiFi)

Anyways, thanks guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2008)

You are welcome. Now it's working.You have set the siggy.
I think the server shouldn't influence that.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 16, 2008)

Wurger said:


> You are welcome.



Hmm... I just realized that some people might think it's strange to have a Beau in the same pic as the "Indomitable", I hope they understand that the land-based Beaufighter is patrolling over the carrier *it did not just take off from it!!!!*  

Sombody will be asking - "Did the British have carrier-based Beau's?"


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't worry friend.A siggy is a siggy only.It is a good way to express your own intersts.And you don't have to bother about these questions.If somebody wants to know about Beau's, lets try to find something in books.It is a good way for learning of something,isn't it?


----------



## Freebird (Jun 16, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Don't worry friend.A siggy is a siggy only.It is a good way to express your own intersts.And you don't have to bother about these questions.If somebody wants to know about Beau's, lets try to find something in books.It is a good way for learning of something,isn't it?



Good thing I didn't have a Lanc then....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2008)

He he he...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2008)

or a bunch of barely visible symbols!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> or a bunch of barely visible symbols!



Do you have a thread to explain what each symbol is?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2008)

Ooohh, I don't think you want me to do that.

It was a dark and stormy night,............


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2008)

I didn't know that Royal Navy had carrier based Beaufighters....












GOTCHA!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2008)

freebird, just a quick reference:

from left to right across the top - 

Jagdgeschwader 26
Robert Plant (Led Zeppelin)
Guiness
Philadelphia Eagles Football
Jagdgeschwader 51
Jagdgeschwader 2
New Jersey Certified Animal Control Officers Association (I'm a Regional Director)

bottom from left to right - 

Jagdgeschwader JG 5
Jagdgeschwader 3
Great Seal of the State of New Jersey
Ford Mustang symbol
Jagdgeschwader 1
Jagdgeschwader 27
Jimmy Page (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Freebird (Jun 17, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I didn't know that Royal Navy had carrier based Beaufighters....
> 
> GOTCHA!



   

Yes but the only used the Beau's for the "light" missions, for the really big raids they carriers launched the lanc's....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2008)

Its a long tradition that continues to this day.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2008)

New test Uiver DC2 with London and Melbourne in the background


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking nice, although you could make another scheme of the background.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2008)

You mean it's too crowded? I was not satisfied myself, so that's why I posted it. Any suggestions? I'll try again, later on.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe you could make it wider with London and Melbourne on each side of the bird?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes I thought exactly the same.What is more, if I were you ,Marcel, I would rotate the pic with the Tower Bridge in perspective on left and into deep then I would do the same to the Melbourne but on right.It could help.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2008)

I had a different idea, what about this?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2008)

That looks nice, Marcel. Is there a way to make it wider? Is the pic of the DC2 cropped?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope, I took the pic too close up, unfortunately. If I make it wider it'll be too short


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe try something with this....I assume that the bird is a Dutch DC-2 from KLM, right?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep, it's the Uiver, flew the London Melbourne race. That's also a nice pic, I could try that one. But I also liked my own picture. Well, we'll see


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2008)

The last your attempt was nice.I lke the idea of the map.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree with you Wojtek...the map idea is a good one.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2008)

Okay, now I used another picture I took that day, alowing the pic to bee a bit wider:
And I know, it's hard too keep the tyres round


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2008)

Wurger said:


> The last your attempt was nice.I lke the idea of the map.



Thanks, I wanted something from the race and this is much better than the modern pictures of the city.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2008)

The third of #839 looks very good.Could you add some effects to the aircraft? It would improve its general look.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah, I'm still learning, what kind of effects do you have in mind? You mean like errode it or something?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the top one of three....


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2008)

Made a little colour enhancement:


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2008)

It looks much better now.Earlier I have meant a shadow, etc.. effects that should be available with your graphic application.Unless you have been using Paint.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2008)

maybe something like this, Marcel?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2008)

Wurger said:


> It looks much better now.Earlier I have meant a shadow, etc.. effects that should be available with your graphic application.Unless you have been using Paint.


I was thinking of that. I use Paintshop Pro 9. I'm not sure how to do shadows in this program


Njaco said:


> maybe something like this, Marcel?


That's a good idea, however I think it will be quite difficult to make a realistic wing and the map should be stretched IMO, I'll think about it.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, found a way to make shadows, lets see..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking good Marcel!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep.It looks now much better.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2008)

I decided to use this one for now, thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Looking good Marcel!



Couldn't resist, used you photo to see what it looks like:


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking cool.Add some effects to the plane.But the shadow should be much more dispersed, I think.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Now you've got TWO good siggys...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree with Lucky13. You have two siggies now.

BTW Here is my first siggy here on the forum I made two years ago for The Lancaster Kicks Ass to thank him for his nice help.
As you can see I got the map idea as a background as well.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice tribute to the Uiver Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 21, 2008)

Wurger said:


> I agree with Lucky13. You have two siggies now.
> 
> BTW Here is my first siggy here on the forum I made two years ago for The Lancaster Kicks Ass to thank him for his nice help.
> As you can see I got the map idea as a background as well.



Ah, I see what you do with the shadows. I tried that here, as well. 
I do like the new version (below) as well, but I'll keep the current version as I like the fact that I took the picture myself 



Wildcat said:


> Nice tribute to the Uiver Marcel.



Thanks


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Marcel,

It loos good.But you should thing about the light direction.If you could , try another angel of lighting.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Hi Marcel,
> 
> It loos good.But you should thing about the light direction.If you could , try another angel of lighting.



Ah yes, mistake of the rooky, didn't look at the shadow on the photo, thanks Wojtec. A better one:


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2008)

Great Marcel.Now it looks fantastic.It looks like an old airline advertisement
on a bilboard or in a newspaper.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay guys, which one is better? My current one, or the one from post 860?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2008)

I think both look nice.It is not easy to decide which one.I vote #860.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2008)

Same here # 860 - always like those flying shots


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2008)

I really like them both, but I'd go for the one in #860...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 23, 2008)

That looks like unanimous  Okay, 860 it'll be then.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Marcel, I like the new siggy!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 3, 2008)

Love the new sig Marcel


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2008)

New sig guys. Getting the hang on this freeware photo editing program now.

cheers Heinz


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice Alex. I like it.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Trying to figure thihttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9x8rBKC4BE&feature=related
YouTube - Predator (2.2 second run)s out


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Guys how do i get this to post links like if i find something on you tube and want to show it to you guys?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 4, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Guys how do i get this to post links like if i find something on you tube and want to show it to you guys?



First click on the earth-with-chain picture on top of the editor or put [ URL ][ /URL ] around it (without the spaces)


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh ok ill tryit


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

tried it but i dont know what im doing wrong


----------



## Marcel (Jul 4, 2008)

Try to quote this post and you see how I did it:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9x8rBKC4BE_


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Try to quote this post and you see how I did it:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9x8rBKC4BE_




I still dont see how? i bookmarked the place but when i hit earth and chain do i have to type it all in?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi,

There shouldn't be any problem with these links.If you look at the top of your Web browser you should find the http address when you chose a movie you want to show.Click it with right mouse button and from opened menu choose "Copy".Then go to place where you want to copy the one and click right button at the place and choose "Paste".


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGsPDLOEtvU_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCtmSJqgrxI_


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Try to quote this post and you see how I did it:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9x8rBKC4BE_




still dont understand


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

here goes
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9x8rBKC4BE_


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

WOOO HOOOO i did it thanks alot guys the beers on me!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2008)

And what about us... "dry" throat right?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

okay soda and milk too


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Nice Alex. I like it.



Thanks Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Thanks Wojtek



  





wilbur1 said:


> okay soda and milk too



Well, for whom soda and milk?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 5, 2008)

Heinz said:


> New sig guys. Getting the hang on this freeware photo editing program now.
> 
> cheers Heinz



Nice Heinz, but maybe making the white part transparant, like this?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool Marcel. Mayby you should remove the white color in letters and crosses.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Marcel, interesting idea. I'll have a look at my program, I use Serif Photo Plus 6.0.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey me again,

just had a look around my program, found a transparent setting for the background, problem is getting a clean cut around of the spitfire. I have used photoshop with the magnetic cut and paste tool where it follows the shape perfectly.

This program however is freehand. I have resized my sig again, here it is.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 6, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Cool Marcel. Mayby you should remove the white color in letters and crosses.



Yep, this was justa quicky to show what I meant.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2008)

I caught it.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 9, 2008)

DID YOU HAVE A GOOD WORLD WHEN YOU WERE ALIVE???????


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2008)

Tried a little with your siggy, Heinz.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice Marcel.I think Heinz will be glad of it.


----------



## Trebor (Jul 9, 2008)

damn fine work if I do say so myself!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 10, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Very nice Marcel.I think Heinz will be glad of it.



Well, couldn't have done that without your great teaching 
I start to get addicted to this Paintshop thingy, it's quite fun


----------



## Heinz (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Marcel thankyou very much!  

Looks great!

Cheers Alex


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Well, couldn't have done that without your great teaching
> I start to get addicted to this Paintshop thingy, it's quite fun





I have pushed you into a proper direction only  But nice to hear that.Thank you.   

All graphic application are really interesting.I remember my first one named DeluxPaint and used with Amiga computer.It was a big fun.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2008)

Still trying to get the hang of fonts...aaarrgghh!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2008)

If in the way, you need some beer !!!!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 10, 2008)

Wurger said:


> I have pushed you into a proper direction only  But nice to hear that.Thank you.
> 
> All graphic application are really interesting.I remember my first one named DeluxPaint and used with Amiga computer.It was a big fun.


Deluxe Paint, used that too, then switched to Personal paint, as version 4 of Deluxe was to slow for my 7.14 mhz  Those programs were totally different from Paintshop e.d., though.


Njaco said:


> Still trying to get the hang of fonts...aaarrgghh!


What do you mean?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2008)

I didn't have any problems with the DeluxePaint ver.4.When I bought the Amiga 500+ with extended memory the DeluxePaint III was included.Then I got the ver.4 and still working very good.The slowest applications were these for 3D rendering.Even Amiga1200 was working very slow with them.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2008)

> What do you mean?



Because I'm cheap )) the free program I use - well- its a little difficult getting cool fonts. Wurger directed me to a site and I'm still going thru it. Maybe one day, I'll have nice lettering like his pics. Ohhh, to dream....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2008)

Doesn't it just use windows fonts, like Paintshop pro  Which program are you using?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2008)

Its called Gimp and I really have no complaints...just have to learn how to use it. No complaints.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 11, 2008)

PAINT ROCKS !!!!!

I'm better with 3d modelling programs.....


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 11, 2008)

test

.. and now for something completely different!

.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahhhhh, The Ministry Of Silly Walks!!! Cheers!! Love it!


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks.... I'm glad u got the referance

It was time for something completely different!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2008)

I remember that. Looking good.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks... i just need to incorporate a Brit plane into it!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2008)

It can be a problem.They don't have anything in common with.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 12, 2008)

a challenge that i have not risen too.

.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2008)

Just wait....I think I have an idea that just might work. When I get home to my own PC I'm gonna play around. If it works.......


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe one of variations on the matter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

And Wojtek does it again!!!! Looks good buddy!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2008)

And here's my quick idea. Don't have it down exactly.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> And here's my quick idea. Don't have it down exactly.



Yep, thought of that, too, but you beat me to it. Looking good Njaco.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> And Wojtek does it again!!!! Looks good buddy!




THX Jan. But Njaco's idea is cool.  I like it very much.

Great Chris.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

just an avatar experiment. This will be refined later.

Cheers


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

see if this works....
i'm not sure i want to change i like my current one a fair bit, however i did feel the need for change . (sigh) choices....
what do you guys think ?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

aw crap i didn't size it...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2008)

I was thinking on the side of a nice shiny B-17 but Cosimo said British aircraft. Not many without camo or a large enough fuselage. Still digging.

But a couple of fun ones.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

Surely a Sunderland would provide a big enough fuselague and them being white?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2008)

An interestig idea,Njaco.

BTW Nice avatar Heinz.
And do you havey any problem with displaying of Aussie1001's pic? I can't see it.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

Thankyou Wojtek my friend I played with an animation function on my photo editing program worked well, I was suprised 
ya it gave me a bit of trouble so I resized it for Aussie.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice Alex.THX.I must admit the siggy looks cool.But the pic stiil is not going to be displayed.Maybe I should wait longer for that.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 13, 2008)

HA... great stuff guys! very creative.....

When there on the fuselage, they look like "kills"..

_*"I bagged me a couple John Cleese's today"*_ They all look awesome but maybe the Silly walk is just too silly to mix with warbirds..!

I do like the Sunderland though.!

I cn change it to my avatar?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2008)

Comiso here some possible candidates for signatures....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for that heinz as soon as i did it i realised, however my dialup was really givin' me the shites so i couldn't be botherd gong back and deleating it, sorry if that caused any fuss.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 15, 2008)

hmmm somethings not right there, is it just me or is everyone getting that X ?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2008)

Should be working now.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

I can see it fine.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 15, 2008)

Whadda ya think as good as the old one i had, i must admit i was rather partial to that F 15 had a real mean look about it...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 15, 2008)

And thanks again to Evanglider and Heinz


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2008)

The siggy looks cool for me.Nice job Aussie1001.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well man i used paint and microsoft publisher to do it, so i'm pretty happy yeah.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

It does look rather good Aussie!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

I like it too but I'll miss the old warbird also!


----------



## Becca (Jul 16, 2008)

oops.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah i'll think when i get sick of this one i'll switch back to the old one, i must admit i was quite partial to it...


----------



## Amsel (Jul 26, 2008)

testing


----------



## Amsel (Jul 26, 2008)

My sig doesn't seem to work in other threads.


EDIT-nevermind!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2008)

I Like!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking good to me.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone heard of a program called Fireworks, i got it and it's not half bad, i mean i'm not really any good at makeing siggie's but i have to tell you it's pretty dam good and it is user friendly.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have heard of it, in fact I have it but it doesn't work, so I've never really used it. I've only used Photoshop. I take it you like it?


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 29, 2008)

Fireworks is not really comparable to photoshop. If you compare it to an Adobe product it's Image Ready.

Fireworks is a good program but was made to work with other Macromedia programs like Dreamweaver and Director


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm. I know for Adobe CS2 it came with Image Ready, but the CS3 now has Fireworks, so I assumed they were the same thing.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2008)

CS3 has Fireworks? I wonder how Adobe got a Macromedia product??? Did they purchase them?

Our marketing guys used to use the Macromedia products like Director, DreamWeaver, and such, but many years ago switched to the Adobe products. Much better.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 31, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> Hmm. I know for Adobe CS2 it came with Image Ready, but the CS3 now has Fireworks, so I assumed they were the same thing.



Really? I didnt know that. Perhaps they merged image ready and fireworks. Photoshop is still its own animal.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont know but i got the 08 version and of course i didn't pay for it, but it seems alright don't really know how to take full advantage of it yet but for what i want to do it seems pretty good. And i have got Dream Weaver and flash. How user friendly is Photoshop to someone that has no idea what they are doing ? And does it have a "magic wand" if so how good is it ?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2008)

PSPro is meant to be more user friendly. I have CS3 Extended and it doesn't have Fireworks in it (or Imageready).


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 1, 2008)

Aussie1001 said:


> . How user friendly is Photoshop to someone that has no idea what they are doing ? And does it have a "magic wand" if so how good is it ?



Photoshop is as sophisticated or simple as you need it to be. If you are doing simple stuff, it's more program then you need. One of the nice things is that there are DOZENS of resources and tutorials available... many free.

they invented the magic wand with variable tolerance.

.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree with Comiso90. But it is always better if you can read some about an application firstly.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 1, 2008)

Great tutorials on her but i think it costs $25 a month

Learning @ Your Own Pace® - lynda.com


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2008)

New siggy a' la Marcel....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry wurger i didn't get that. 
Well i've done this in it, bearing in mind that i've had it for about a week and only used the blurring tool and the magic wand i don't think it's too bad.
if anyone's got tips they would be greatly apriciated. Personally i think i have been a bit to heavy on the bluring tool....
Thanks.
And Lucky the siggie looks great.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2008)

I also think it is not bad. But could you tell me what ACDC has in common with the arircraft?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm a fan mate.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 2, 2008)

Do you think that the blurring is a bit much ?
and is says assie 100 instead of 1001 must have cut it off.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2008)

Aussie1001 said:


> I'm a fan mate.



Now it is clear. Too heave for me.

Concerning the pic, the main aircraft looks good and the ACDC font aswell.Very nice tonality of the red colour you have gotten for the font.
But the Harrier is unnecessary, I think.And of course your nick should be corrected,Mayby another composition should be considered.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 2, 2008)

Aussie1001 said:


> \
> And Lucky the siggie looks great.



That's Paintshop pro. Not as sophisticated as Photoshop, but really easy to learn.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Compisition ?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2008)

Not compisition but composition.I meant its arrangement,design.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 6, 2008)

so move the pics around a bit or add new ones in ?
I'll have to wait Fireworks is on my PC.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2008)

Yea exactly, try to rotate, make the aircraft smaller, complete its fin etc...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 6, 2008)

ok thanks will do.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 7, 2008)

What about this?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh Great Leonardo.... excellent.   

That's it Marcel.You hit the nail on the head.Is the Harrier as the separate layer? If yes I would suggest to move it to the area marked with the yellow circle or delete at all.

Really great !!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Wurger 

Of course the Harrier has his own layer  I thought about placing the harrier there, but I think it'll be too crowded having the ACDC sign there as well. The ACDC was placed there to mask that the Mirage doesn't have a fin. Leaving out the Harrier would be best, I think. The objects are too much blurred, unfortunately.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2008)

I understand you totally.But the Harrier looks like the thing hanging underwing.That's way I suggested its moving to another area.What is more the fin can be "repaired" by cutting off some its part and paste as the next layer for correcting of the aircraft part.Then the name of the ACDC group can be moved right to show whole plane.Of course these correction are quite minor and the siggy looks really great.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 8, 2008)

My suggestion would be removing the harrier. I'll try that when I get home.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2008)

OK.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 8, 2008)

Siggy with harrier and without. Didn't repair the fin, I like it this way already.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2008)

Fantastic view.   .
The Harrier looks like starting an attack.He he ....
This one without the plane looks great.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice work.

Marcel love the new signature mate


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks mate that looks fantastic i'll apply it as soon as i get home.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes I agree the siggy looks great.I've let myself to make a little bit correction to the arrangment.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well if and only if you guys like messing with photohshop could you do me up a siggie that has a hawker Tempest, and an ACDC logo in it and if you could a Toyota Landcruiser.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking very good Wurger, now the Mirage seems like jumping off the screen 




Aussie1001 said:


> Well if and only if you guys like messing with photohshop could you do me up a siggie that has a hawker Tempest, and an ACDC logo in it and if you could a Toyota Landcruiser.



You already want another one?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Looking very good Wurger, now the Mirage seems like jumping off the screen




THX.  Yes it looks like indeed.If the Mirage would be cut off the background and put as a separate layer with some effects added it could intensify
the effect.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 13, 2008)

Can you open a paintshop pro image? I could send you my version


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2008)

What is the type of file? Photoshop can ope many different files.But I don't know if there id the proper one on the PS list.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 13, 2008)

It's .PSPImage but I don't seem to be able to upload it. Made a rar file, hope you can do something with it.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry but Photoshop was unable to open the file.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 13, 2008)

Do you know another fileformat that keeps the layers? Maybe this one?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2008)

Photoshop uses PSD file.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 13, 2008)

Clash, see above, that's a photoshop file alright


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep Now it is working.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2008)

Ah, I see again why you're the siggy master  But maybe you could give the shadow a little more space, so that it isn't cut off at the bottom of the picture?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2008)

Of course I can but yuo should remember that the datum is yuor project dimensions.All thing can be corrected at the area only or else there can appear some problems with resolution , quality and proportion of its dimensions.In another word, this aspect should be taken into consideration always at the begining of a project.If not you can be forced to adjust an element by resizing for instance.I think you understand what I want to say for sure.
For example , to make much room for the Mirage shadow I have had to make it smaller, the general dimension of the pic wasn't changed.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks boys it looks great applying now although it will take an age our internet is at a snails pace even for it's standards it took 5 minutes to open up this page no joke i was playing solitare and pinball for gods sake.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

That siggy is H-U-G-E mate....I get your siggy with the bar that says "This image has been resized...."


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes it's true.I can see the same.There is resized one which shouldn't cause the effect.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 18, 2008)

do i need to apply it or did you already do that for me i'm sorry if this caused insane loading time i didn't realise.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks good guys


----------



## Trebor (Sep 11, 2008)

NEW AVATAR! 8D


----------



## Heinz (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2008)

going to give a sig a try...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2008)

And now...this should do it...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, that I like! Impressive.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks!

I am still kicking around the idea of putting a frame around the image...


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 16, 2008)

very nice...


----------



## Amsel (Sep 16, 2008)

test


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 16, 2008)

TRST


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am still kicking around the idea of putting a frame around the image...



Here you are.Maybe these ....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2008)

3d and last really good.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2008)

THX Njaco.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2008)

Wurger, those are great!

What I had been thinking, was something kind of like a metallic panel...with rivets or screws.

I tossed an idea together late last night, I really need to do this sort of thing when I'm not so dang tired...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 17, 2008)

TEST


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi GrauGeist,

What do you think about these?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2008)

and 2 quick ones from me......


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow nice riveting....


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2008)

Wurger, Njaco, those look excellent!

Those are along the lines of what I was thinking of...

Matter of fact, Njaco's rivets would look great on my Il-2 skins...lol


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, heres the pic I used.....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2008)

An armour plate form Bismarck?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, it was the closest thing I could find!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2008)

test


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2008)

test 2


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks great, Joe. I like it !

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2008)

test


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2008)

That is great!! Joe, do you mind if I play around with it. I think I can make the Aero emblem clearer.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Njaco said:


> That is great!! Joe, do you mind if I play around with it. I think I can make the Aero emblem clearer.



Go for it!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks good Joe. I like the celebration of your Reno experience.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with all here. Joe the siggy is


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice siggy Joe!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, here it is alittle bigger. Hope its ok.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 24, 2008)

I like it - will down load it sometime tomorrow - working my butt off, gotta get some sleep.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 26, 2008)

OK RB...here it is...


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 26, 2008)

this is a test, only a test..........hahaha


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah!

Way to go, man!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 27, 2008)

That looks great Red!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2008)

:Good job.


----------



## Trebor (Oct 3, 2008)

new av! XD


----------



## petadel (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2008)

Halloween test...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2008)

Interesting....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2008)

Since the Holidays are coming up, I thought I'd try something a little different...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2008)

Brrrrr...a horror.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 4, 2008)

Wait until Wurger's Christmas surprise!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2008)

ok RB...here...Elvira and all...lol


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 8, 2008)

isn't she a full eyefull?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2008)

Just lookin' at Elvira makes my pants tight...


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 8, 2008)

*BOING*


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

TEST SIGGY


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking good.But where is your sign in it?


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm working on it. Can't seem to find a really good clear photo of the P-61.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

siggy revision.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to have to work on this. Not sure what's going on. The picture came up the first time without any lettering on it, but when i added the lettering, it would not work. I don't have photoshop or anything, so I had to go online to a free program and it did not turn out exactly how I wanted. I may have to mess with it when I have time. I don't have a computer at home, so I have to do this at work.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2008)

It seems you have forgoten to add img tags.And that's way the siggy is not visible.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 10, 2008)

lets see if either of these work


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, they work, but they are a little dark.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Can any member change the message that showws under their name or just moderators?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2008)

Messy1, it's just the admins/moderators that can do that


----------



## phas3e (Oct 12, 2008)

Testing


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking good  , now put your name somewhere


----------



## Njaco (Oct 12, 2008)

> Can any member change the message that showws under their name or just moderators?



Messy, I think you can. Go to "User CP" at the top and then click on Edit Signature. You should have a window where you can edit the saying under your siggy.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 14, 2008)

Can anyone give me the hyperlink for my signatures? this school computer is a real pain it won't allow me to right click to view the properties


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2008)

Which one? You made these ones sofar
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...ig-avatar-test-thread-continued-new-siggy.jpg

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...ig-avatar-test-thread-continued-new-siggy.bmp

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...8d1223476332-first-sig-attempt-double-ace.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v513/Zombie_man/Doubleace-1-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v513/Zombie_man/NewSiggy.jpg


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah well i found a better way i can now put up my siggys so far i think i can make them at about 20600-700 without any problems. gonna ahve to make some really good ones in the future here


----------



## Heinz (Oct 24, 2008)

just one Im playing with.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Heinz, nice picture, but I think the fonts have to stand out more, not blue on blue if you know what I mean.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Marcel, yeah I thought that too mate. I'll have a nother play with it.

cheers


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2008)

Looking good Alex. But I agree with Marcel the blue colour of the font has to be replaced.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, but I like the pic. Maybe change the font to the red to match the Aussie flag.

Isnt that a PB4Y? Charles ought to like your siggy.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it is a B-24 Liberator.Look at these engine gondolas, please.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe if you shadow or outline the font in black it would work.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 28, 2008)

Wurger said:


> I think it is a P-24 Liberator.Look at these engine gondolas, please.



I think you meant a *B*-24 Liberator, eh ?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep, My typo...
Too many books on my desk.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Heinz said:


> just one Im playing with.



I like it. im not too sure what program your using, but if its photoshop use the black level and lighten it just a lil bit cause the blue is really blending everything together too much for my liking  but its still a great siggy


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2008)

ok...Halloween's over, time to get a regular sig put up...

'till Christmas at least!


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 4, 2008)

hows this


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 17, 2008)

heres a newy


----------



## Trebor (Nov 17, 2008)

beautiful Aussie spits, Heinz!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking good, Alex


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep... very colourful siggy Alex.I like it.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 18, 2008)

Very cool Alex!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice work fellas!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2008)

Testing...


----------



## Heinz (Nov 21, 2008)

one...two...

thanks guys


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL

I was having difficulty uploading images for some reason, so I popped down here and gave it a quick shot (obviously didn't work), so I switched computers


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, it's close enough to the Holidays I think...

Let's see how this Christmas sig looks...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice one GG, I like the ME262 in the back


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Marcel!

I wanted to try something a little different...

Problem is, I want to keep making changes to it.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 23, 2008)

Very cool GrauGeist I like it a lot!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking very nice.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 15, 2008)

Is this a good size, because I don't know how to size it down.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2008)

Great looking picture!

The size isn't bad, but if you want, look at these smaller ones.

It doesn't look as good as it gets smaller though.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Grau, but I tried to size it down with no success, so I'll stick with the size for the time being. Thanks though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2008)

No prob 

I took your original, and resized the original to both a 400 px wide, and 350 px wide image, but I think your original pic looks fine the way it is!

By the way, thought you might get a kick out of this screenshot I grabbed from the movie "Enemy at the Gates"...the screenshot shows the part where Vassily is a raw "recruit" in Uncle Joe's army, and in the middle of Stalingrad (at the fountain) giving the Wehrmacht hell...

If you haven't seen the movie, you should!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool, yeah I saw that movie. It was innaccurate, but entertaining nonetheless, that was when I first learned of Vassili, did some research, read the book with the same title, and wah-lah!


----------



## fly boy (Dec 16, 2008)

i will keep my other one after the holidays then find a new one later on I will though figure out how to put this siggy on my proflie if I want to change plane or something for next year


----------



## MikeGazdik (Dec 29, 2008)

Test for signature.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like the test failed. Go to the back of the line. 

Mike, all I see are little red 'X's


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Mike,

Were you after this image?


----------



## MikeGazdik (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, I think I got that into my Avatar now. That will work. You computer guys impress me! I can work a wrench, but not a keyboard!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't tell nobody but I'm faking it myself!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2008)

you and me both, NJ!





Glad I could help, Mike!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2009)

test


----------



## Heinz (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks great Junkers!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2009)

moving my quote around


----------



## fly boy (Jan 23, 2009)

test


----------



## Maestro (Jan 24, 2009)

fly boy said:


> test



Erhm... I don't see any change.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2009)

-icles


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## davebender (Jan 27, 2009)

Signature test.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool signature mate !!!!


----------



## Trebor (Jan 28, 2009)

oh uh, new avatar test


----------



## Heinz (Jan 30, 2009)

Very cool Rob


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2009)

Just leg it...!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote change


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 5, 2009)

test


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 5, 2009)

test2


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## marek (Feb 7, 2009)

test 1


----------



## marek (Feb 7, 2009)

Test 2


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking good Marek.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice Man!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats cool! Is that Marseilles 109 in the background?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't think the '109 has a desert camouflage Chris....nice siggy Marek I like the font! Art Deco?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2009)

quote change


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know if i'm at the right place here but i have this pic that i want to turn into my personal sig.So if someone can help me with it.It be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2009)

Almost there Patrick.... I'd start a new thread among the "normal threads" as it says, those below before you get there....


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 10, 2009)

changin' the quotes again...

hmm...indecision...


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this ok for sizing? I know it's too tall technically.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it is quite good but if I were you I would make the siggy with its backround of 600 pixels long like your current siggy is.Then I would put the corsair into the right corner rotated of 45 degrees left or right in order to see your nick fully.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 10, 2009)

Alright, thanks Wojtek. I have a plan for it.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2009)

or place the corsair at the end of the name - like its in the windstream. Maybe windblow the fonts a little.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2009)

Also a good idea Njaco.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 10, 2009)

Didn't think of windblowing the font Njaco, I'll give it a try. What I'm planning on doing is just removing pretty much all of the BG except around the text, and making it wider with the F4U on the right end of it.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 14, 2009)

Eh, it doesn't make much sense in context to my signature, but I like the symbol and what not.


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 15, 2009)

You all have fantastic sig's- I have tried a few times to make something and failed lol. If you guys ever post a nice Spitfire then I shall steal it


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 15, 2009)

SpitfireZPC said:


> You all have fantastic sig's- I have tried a few times to make something and failed lol. If you guys ever post a nice Spitfire then I shall steal it


Well, you've seen how others have worked out some great sigs in this thread, just give an idea of what you're looking for, and I'm sure we can come up with something!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2009)

Theres enough of us with different programs. Always love a challenge!


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw you guys are awesome! Something with a Spitfire in would be perfect. Or if you would like an idea- is there anyway you could make some kind of banner out of this, blended with a Spitfire? I don't know, I'm afraid I'm useless with these sort of things. (The text can be removed if needed)


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 16, 2009)

or this -


----------



## Marcel (Apr 16, 2009)

SpitfireZPC said:


> Aw you guys are awesome! Something with a Spitfire in would be perfect. Or if you would like an idea- is there anyway you could make some kind of banner out of this, blended with a Spitfire? I don't know, I'm afraid I'm useless with these sort of things. (The text can be removed if needed)





SpitfireZPC said:


> or this -



Or both:


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow! That is amazing! Thank you so much! 

PS- when I try and make it my sig, it says "remote file too large"...any suggestions?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 16, 2009)

Nicely done, Marcel! 

Spitfire, are you having difficulty trying to get your sig installed?

If so, check out LesOfPrimus' tutorial on setting up a sig: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2009)

The pic might be slightly too large. happened before.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2009)

Njaco said:


> The pic might be slightly too large. happened before.



You might be right, but it's easlily cured:


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 17, 2009)

Brilliant!! Thank's a lot for doing that!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking very nice Marcel, though you could use the font and colour style from the cover of the book for his nick writting.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah that would look good Wojtek. It still is a nice siggy though.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, thought about that, but couldn't find the right font in my inventory.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2009)

No problem Marcel, it looks really very nice indeed.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 17, 2009)

> Yeah, thought about that, but couldn't find the right font in my inventory.


Did you try dafont.com? It has some font for nearly everything!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 18, 2009)

I think the fontcolor makes all the difference:


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Excellent work Marcel!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2009)

Marcel said:


> I think the fontcolor makes all the difference:



Yep... I agree...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2009)

testing an idea...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

A nice idea but a little unreadable text in it.


----------



## imalko (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello guys, here is my first attempt for Siggy...
Tell me what you think.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking very nice.Good size and readable.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2009)

Wurger said:


> A nice idea but a little unreadable text in it.


Thanks, but it was a short-lived and uber-quick example I was working on for the Group Build page...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

RGR.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2009)

That looks pretty cool, imalko!


----------



## imalko (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Njaco!
Still working on some other ideas... So, I haven't made my mind yet.

Here are two more:


----------



## imalko (Apr 19, 2009)

And here are two more ideas for Signature...

I must point out that profiles I have used here are not mine, since I'm no artist. One I have scanned from a book and second I have found on the internet. I just kinda like them so I used them...

If using other peoples profiles for siggy isn't OK, please let me know. In that case I won't use them.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

The second with MiG-21 looks much better.Though the one with Bf109 too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2009)

Likem the top one in #1171! Nice going imalko!


----------



## imalko (Apr 19, 2009)

Interesting that you guys chose Bf 109 and MiG-21 since those two are my favorites too.  

But still...I have to sleep on it in order to decide between them.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2009)

If you know who the artist is, you might want to make a small mention somewhere in the sig, like I did for Lucky's sig above.

That first Bf 109 is the best! The Ju 88 needs some more to it.


----------



## imalko (Apr 21, 2009)

As you can see, I have decided to go with Bf 109 picture for siggy...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 21, 2009)

I like how the 109 is presented, good job!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Echo GG's opinion.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2009)

Good job.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## imalko (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 22, 2009)

edit


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

Interesting pic...Nice siggy.


----------



## imalko (May 1, 2009)

Well, here's another idea for siggy. I'm not changing my current one (at least not any time soon anyway, since I quite like it), but just wanted to see what you guys think about this one. Nothing fancy about it though. I kinda like to keep it simple I guess...


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2009)

Looking great....


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2009)

time to update, I guess...


----------



## imalko (May 12, 2009)

Damn, I really liked that old backround. Oh well, here's an update....


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## imalko (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Wurger!


----------



## Trebor (May 12, 2009)

new avatar to commemorate my latest obsession


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2009)

Ok RB, here's the adjusted version:


----------



## Redbeard (May 13, 2009)

looks great GG. Good job thanks


----------



## Maglar (May 18, 2009)

yaaaa!


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2009)

Ok Maglar, I see what you mean. The siggy is in your PM but not here. I know this may be redundant but have you done everything that Dan posted here........

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## Maglar (May 19, 2009)

Thanks chris, it worked... seems I had to make a new post for it to work, found out by accident.. !


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2009)

That is a cool siggy BTW!


----------



## ellis995 (May 22, 2009)

Hi guy's
hope this is in the right place
found a pic of these fw190's. How do i write my name on the pic to use as my new siggy

Keith


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2009)

For just a name you can use paint, otherwise use photoshop or Paintshop pro for fancier ideas like your current sig.


----------



## ellis995 (May 22, 2009)

HI guys

thanks Marcel

don't know how i done this but this could be my next siggy

just messing about trying to work out things on my laptop.

next up is to try to set it as my siggy ( so i know how to do it _


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2009)

It might be too large.


----------



## ellis995 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Njaco

Will try to see if i can resize it


----------



## ellis995 (May 22, 2009)

Hi guys 

i have resized this pic as my new siggy. All i have to do now is to try to put it as my siggy. I'll keep trying and learning buy my mistakes


----------



## imalko (May 22, 2009)

Hello Keith!
I don't know why you wish to change you current siggy. It's really nice. But if you want to go with Fw 190 picture for your next one may I suggest something like this. The autor of this beautiful picture is talented artist Thiery Dekker.
Cheers!


----------



## ellis995 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks imalko

i'm just lerning how to put siggys up and making them as i am not computer/laptop literate, just a newbie to them


----------



## imalko (May 23, 2009)

Okay, keep up the good work Keith. I'm no expert with this photo manipulating thing either. 
That's why I keep my siggys relatively simple.


----------



## Marcel (May 23, 2009)

ellis995 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i have resized this pic as my new siggy. All i have to do now is to try to put it as my siggy. I'll keep trying and learning buy my mistakes
> View attachment 93698



What about this?

ed: changed name, thanks imalko!


----------



## imalko (May 23, 2009)

Beautifull job Marcel. I like it a lot. Hope Keith will like it too.

You proved once more that its possible to design great siggy with almost any picture, all you need is a good idea and some skill. How do you come up with ideas like this anyway? I'v seen your other siggy designes. They are great. 

Btw, Ellis goes with two "l".


----------



## Marcel (May 23, 2009)

imalko said:


> Beautifull job Marcel. I like it a lot. Hope Keith will like it too.
> 
> You proved once more that its possible to design great siggy with almost any picture, all you need is a good idea and some skill. How do you come up with ideas like this anyway? I'v seen your other siggy designes. They are great.
> 
> Btw, Ellis goes with two "l".



Thanks imalko. Your siggy isn't bad either!

I made the last 3 as smaller versions of the first 3. I believe the first 3 are actually slightly too big for comfort.


----------



## imalko (May 23, 2009)

Hello Christian!

I couldn't help to notice that you like F4U Corsair and since you don't have signature yet I took the liberty to make couple for you. If you like them feel free to use one of them. If not it's okay.

Regards
Igor


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2009)

Igor the second one is cool.Excellent.


----------



## imalko (May 23, 2009)

Wow Wojtek! That was fast...
Thanks! It means a lot comming from siggy master.


----------



## imalko (May 23, 2009)

What do you think about first one? Should I resize it a bit and make it little smaler?


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2009)

Yeah it is a little big. Reducing it to around a width of 450 pixels would be fine. They look good.


----------



## ellis995 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Marcel

i don't know how you guys can do such great siggys

i like the last siggy you did with the pic i put up. I'm going to have to learn fast so more practicefrom me


----------



## imalko (May 24, 2009)

Okay, here are two siggys for Doughboy resized:


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2009)




----------



## ellis995 (May 24, 2009)

Hi guys here is another siggy design. BUT how do you get rid of the straight lines to big back to the drawing board


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2009)

Keith, to get rid off these straight lines you need use another file type named GIF or PNG.In this case the background layer is transparent and the next one with the real pick background has to be of different shape of the edges.The JPG file doesn't allow to do that.


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2009)

imalko said:


> Hello Christian!
> 
> I couldn't help to notice that you like F4U Corsair and since you don't have signature yet I took the liberty to make couple for you. If you like them feel free to use one of them. If not it's okay.
> 
> ...



I like the first idea. I was thinking if it would look nice if you left the wings stick out off the frame? And what will it look like if you do the background in sepia?


----------



## imalko (May 24, 2009)

That's interesting idea Marcel, but as you can see on the photo I'v used the wings are cropped by the edge of the photo, so I don't know how to make them to stick out of the frame...


----------



## ellis995 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Wojtek

as i said before just learning about siggys models


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2009)

imalko try this picture --> Photos: Vought F4U-5N Corsair Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

In the meantime here is something similar using that picture. It isn't great as there is no feathering of the edges and it also needs some more careful cutting out.


----------



## imalko (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for photo Gnomey! I'll see what I can do.
Its great idea and your picture looks OK only letters are little bit dark. Its hard to read them...


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, here is it updated.


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2009)

I think it is the same pic with a Corsair in which was used by Thorlifter for his siggy some time ago. Anyway it looks nice. But I'm still thinking the second Igor's project looks better.


----------



## imalko (May 24, 2009)

Thanks again Wojtek. Its inspired by my own Bf 109 siggy.

Here's an update for the first one in three variations...


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2009)

I was thinking like this:


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2009)

Wotjek beat me too it. Thorlifter had it a while ago. But whats wrong with that drawing of the Corsair? I think that one is fantastic!

yep, heres his old one...


----------



## imalko (May 24, 2009)

Hm, I wasn't aware that Thorlifter already used this Corsair photo once. (It was before my time on this forum.) Hope he won't mind...
Chris, I do prefer to use drawings since they can make simple but still cool siggy's. We will just have to wait and see which one Doughboy will choose.


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Wotjek beat me too it. Thorlifter had it a while ago. But whats wrong with that drawing of the Corsair?




Of course there is nothing wrong with its using again.However I thought it could be possible to try something different.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2009)

imalko said:


> Hm, I wasn't aware that Thorlifter already used this Corsair photo once. (It was before my time on this forum.) Hope he won't mind...



Not a problem at all. I'm amazed ya'll remember that one!


----------



## Doughboy (May 24, 2009)

imalko said:


> Thanks again Wojtek. Its inspired by my own Bf 109 siggy.
> 
> Here's an update for the first one in three variations...


I really like the first one.


----------



## Doughboy (May 24, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> I really like the first one.


I am trying to make my signature..But I keep getting this"Unable to save image " PLEASE HELP.


----------



## imalko (May 24, 2009)

Fallow the instructions in this thread. It should work...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## Doughboy (May 24, 2009)

Testing...YAAAHOOO! Thanks everyone.


----------



## imalko (May 24, 2009)

Glad you like it...


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Doughboy (May 24, 2009)

imalko said:


> Glad you like it...


How do you make them? Just wondering.


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2009)

You really don't wanna know


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2009)

First of all you need a lot of patience.Secondly five or ten cans of beer it depends on how complex a siggy has to be.Sometimes a break is needed as well.The rest is a piece of cake.


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2009)

ellis995 said:


> Hi guys here is another siggy design. BUT how do you get rid of the straight lines to big back to the drawing board
> View attachment 93877



You mean the border? Okay, here a tutorial from me how you could do this in Paintshop pro, just to get some of you under way:
1. I've loaded your picture in Paintshop
2. Created a "Pictureframe on a new layer on top of the picture and also made a "Mask layer on top of both layers.
3. After making the pictureframe, I selected the white part with the "Magic wand" selection tool and pressed <CTRL>+<C>
4. Selected the Masklayer and pasted the frame I copied in 3 on the Masklayer. After pasting, I choose the function "Negative" to make the white black.
5. Deselected the stuff and saved as a png file for transparency and see the result.

After all this you probably would like to redo the text


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2009)




----------



## ellis995 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for that Marcel

it will have to wait till tomorrow now being celebration that a local soccer team staid up. SUNDERLAND. Newcastle and Middelsbourgh got relegateted ( bit tippsy )


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2009)

imalko, I'm kinda partial to line drawing, especially pen&ink as I was supposed to be a graphics artist in my younger days. Oh well.

Marcel, I have a headache. I never knew thats what I'm doing when I'm doing it!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2009)

Great job as always on the siggy's, guys!


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Marcel, I have a headache. I never knew thats what I'm doing when I'm doing it!


----------



## ellis995 (May 26, 2009)

Hi guys am i chuffed ( happy ) i am getting there with doing siggys what you think of this one?


----------



## imalko (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Doughboy (May 26, 2009)




----------



## ellis995 (May 26, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Marcel (May 27, 2009)

ellis995 said:


> Hi guys am i chuffed ( happy ) i am getting there with doing siggys what you think of this one?
> View attachment 94220



Ah, rapid progress


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2009)

Test


----------



## imalko (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice one, Wojtek. I like that effect with one corner of picture bend. Similar as with Wayne's siggy.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2009)

THX Igor. I know the Wayne's siggy as well because it's my project...


----------



## imalko (Jun 4, 2009)

I knew that, that's why I mentioned it...


----------



## imalko (Jun 4, 2009)

Two proposed variants...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2009)

Both looks great but the first impressed me very much.
I like the form.Did you use the forum background colour or a sample of it?


----------



## imalko (Jun 4, 2009)

I used the sample of the forum backround. I do that in all projects when transparency is needed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2009)

I prefer the second but both are good.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep...it is a good solution to use a shadow and save it without any problem.But when the background is changed the problem of transparency appears again.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Daaamn Wurger, that looks better than what I did. Mind if I use it?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2009)

O course yes. Take them both.To be honest I did it for the purpose.But I have been busy and didn't have time to drop you a word on that.Glad you like the project.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 5, 2009)

I liked imalko's first the best. Good job


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hm................


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 5, 2009)

[


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## imalko (Jun 5, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Yep...it is a good solution to use a shadow and save it without any problem.But when the background is changed the problem of transparency appears again.



Kinda hope that forum background will not change too often...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2009)

We cannot be sure indeed.


----------



## DBII (Jun 5, 2009)

IMALLO, the siggy is great. It reminds me of my tour in Germany. I will try using the first one.

Thank you,

DBII


----------



## imalko (Jun 5, 2009)

You are welcome, DBII. I'm happy you like them.

If you are not sure how to make signature you can look for instructions in "Official How To Make A Signature Thread..." by Lesofprimus.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## ellis995 (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## ellis995 (Jun 7, 2009)

my new siggy


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice, but I would pay more attention to the text and fonts. It doesn't fit in.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 7, 2009)

sig test


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2009)

Much too big. You can only really have one of those two siggy's so pick one.


----------



## Pong (Jun 9, 2009)

Test.


----------



## Maglar (Jun 9, 2009)

check test check


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2009)

Too big (heightwise)....


----------



## Maglar (Jun 9, 2009)

Let me fix it..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2009)

Better size although the text is hard to read. Looks good otherwise.


----------



## Maglar (Jun 9, 2009)

I think the text took a pixel hit from the size reduction so I re-entered it from the 500 by 175 pic. Looks a smidge better, but any other color looks out of place and throws the message. It nevers hurts to squint!


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 10, 2009)

my new siggy


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 10, 2009)

Maglar said:


> I think the text took a pixel hit from the size reduction so I re-entered it from the 500 by 175 pic. Looks a smidge better, but any other color looks out of place and throws the message. It nevers hurts to squint!


I take it you like Medal of Honor European Assault also.

elliis995, I really like your siggy.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 10, 2009)

I like your new signature ellis995.
I do think your name should be brought down into the left corner from where it is located now.
I don't think it will detract form the rest of the picture.


Wheelsup


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 11, 2009)

Been working on my siggys


----------



## Maglar (Jun 11, 2009)

That I do doughboy, I love them all. It's too bad Airborne was a flop on the next-gen.. it was good but way too short and MP was awful. I also needed something to catch my quote, since I don't have pic editing skills this was the pic!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 11, 2009)

Maglar said:


> That I do doughboy, I love them all. It's too bad Airborne was a flop on the next-gen.. it was good but way too short and MP was awful. I also needed something to catch my quote, since I don't have pic editing skills this was the pic!


I never played MOH airborne...But I played MOH Vangard....That game(Vanguard) was great but it didn't have enough missions.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 18, 2009)

this is my new siggy. if i can get it sorted


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2009)

Looking very nice.


----------



## imalko (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow Keith, you do change your siggys often. (Nothing wrong with that of course. It allows you to practice you photoshop skills.) This one is really nice, but little too dark for my taste.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks Worjtek

thanks imalko
don't have photoshop


----------



## imalko (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay, let me rephrase that...you can practice your photo manipulating and editing skills.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2009)

Photo manipulation these days is just referred to as Photoshopping whether you have it and use it or not...

Nice work Ellis.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks guys 
it's irmanview or something like that?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2009)

Irfanview, Irfanview ...Keith.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 18, 2009)

ellis995 said:


> this is my new siggy. if i can get it sorted
> View attachment 96800


Nice siggy.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Love the sig! Of course I'm biased to the "JUG".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2009)

I actually kinda like the B&W, nicely done.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 18, 2009)

snafud1 said:


> Love the sig! Of course I'm biased to the "JUG".


That ain't a JUG(is it?), that *appears* to be an F4F Wildcat.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Umm....better look at the cowling shape , the canopy framing and tail shape.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll be damed, I thought it was a Wildcat as well.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks guys 

it's a p47 thunderbolt i also have a Mitchell b25 fireing its guns at night8)


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 19, 2009)

snafud1 said:


> Umm....better look at the cowling shape , the canopy framing and tail shape.


You're right....It really looked like a F4F Wildcat though.


----------



## batcocan (Jun 19, 2009)

eee


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice batcocan.

Dam I need to redo mine again.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Great sig batcocan.


----------



## batcocan (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks-I'm just having a problem getting it uploaded-not so great with the computer-grrr, mabey tommorow, lol
Cheers, 
Matthew


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 20, 2009)

The sig size is 600 x 200 max Batcocan.

You seem to be a bit big on the 200 size which may be causing your uploading problems.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-size-19067.html#post511444


Wheelsup


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm beyond fanatical about the P-47.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice one batcocan, bit on the large size though...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2009)

Echo the post above.


----------



## batcocan (Jun 20, 2009)

lets try again smaller


----------



## batcocan (Jun 20, 2009)

See if it worked......


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2009)

Better size now.


----------



## batcocan (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep it's looking better now.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jun 25, 2009)

Testing


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2009)

testing


----------



## imalko (Jun 26, 2009)

8)


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Doughboy (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## snafud1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice VB!


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 28, 2009)

this is one of my models


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks fellas.

That's really cool ellis, I like the concept of having a model in it.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks vb


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice sig ellis.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks doughboy


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking very nice Keith.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Worjtek


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 2, 2009)

Testing


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 2, 2009)

Would you like to make the picture a clickable link Silvervish ?
Just quote this post and copy what I did to make it linkable into your signature.







Wheels


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 2, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Would you like to make the picture a clickable link Silvervish ?
> Just quote this post and copy what I did to make it linkable into your signature.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 2, 2009)

8)


Wheels


----------



## Trebor (Jul 3, 2009)

new av!

it's my bosse's 172 skyhawk. I've not ridden in her, yet. but he's dyin to take me up! XD


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 11, 2009)

Check out my new Sig!




I created it and Weelsup helped me.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 11, 2009)

I made this sig for a friend:




What do you think?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2009)

pretty cool.

looks like that P-38 had a "difficult" landing


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 11, 2009)

It was done by request.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 11, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I made this sig for a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 19, 2009)

My new theme is blue.


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 20, 2009)

My new siggy


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 20, 2009)

My new siggy


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Lucky


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking nice Keith. But why didn't you put your nick in the right lower corner of the pic.There is a lot of room for the nick name written with a bigger font.


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Wojtek

i was thinking of it but i thought it would look odd.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 20, 2009)

Another Wurger-fan!

Very nice Keith.


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Paul

2nd best fighter/bomber in ww2


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice sig.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2009)

ellis995 said:


> 2nd best fighter/bomber in ww2




Keith, which one is the first ?


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 20, 2009)

He obviously means the Bf110 or Me 410. *Snigger* 


I suspect Keith is refering to the De Havilland Mosquito.


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wrong Paul

THE SPITFIRE


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah ja.... I was sure Keith had the Typhoon/Tempest in his mind.


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 20, 2009)

just better than the Hurricane, but for me the Hurricane was better in the Battle of Britain.

That's my view , i could be wrong


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 20, 2009)

When I think of the Fw 190 used as a fighter bomber I somehow always find myself at...

The Baedeker Raids


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 20, 2009)

Should I go with this?:


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 20, 2009)

Hows this:


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 21, 2009)

I made this:






Comments please.


----------



## imalko (Jul 21, 2009)

Really nice. I like it... No offense, but much better then previous one with Me 309.
I've noticed that you are leaning towards the black background with most of your siggys. Personal preference I guess, but I would rather go with lighter tones...


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks. 

I had to make the wing becuse it wasnt there.

I want to be a master like Wurger. 8)


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 21, 2009)

More comments please.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice Sig.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you like this:


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## imalko (Jul 22, 2009)

8)
Really great siggy. Your best one yet... And this time I even like the background.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2009)

That looks real sharp, Silverfish. I likey!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2009)

Excellent, well done!


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you all.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2009)

I have to agree it's the best one yet. 


Wheels


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2009)

Silverfish, I hope you change your underwear as much as you change your siggy. 

A siggy should represent you, it is not recommended to change it every damn day! That is up to you though, do so if you wish.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2009)

And to be honest the siggy has nothing in common with WW2.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

Alright so I'l make a new one?


----------



## imalko (Jul 23, 2009)

No, you don't need to make a new one if you like this one. Point was there's no need to change it as often as you do. When you adopt one siggy which you really like and keep it for a long time, then other members can identify you with it and when they see it they know its you and not some other member with similar user name.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2009)

A good point Igor.


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 27, 2009)

i thought i was bad for my siggys


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

Hows my new avatar?

Hes a commedian but I forgot his name...


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 3, 2009)

To tell you the truth, it's okay, but It isn't wonderful.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

I am asking other people.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

How about these:


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 3, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I am asking other people.


So you didn't like my answer?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2009)

He he he the second one is nice.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

How about htis one:


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2009)

He he he ...

Maybe someting like that?


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

The file is too large, it wont let me save it as my avatar.

But I like it.


----------



## imalko (Aug 3, 2009)

... or maybe this one:


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the new avatar Wurger, I'm using it on the Ubisoft forum. 8)


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2009)

No problemo...


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 4, 2009)

One of the moderaters over there said it was too big.

Do you have any more violant stick figure ones?


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 4, 2009)

Are ther any avatars like this?:


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 5, 2009)

Anybody??


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 5, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> Anybody??




It takes time. Dont rush it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 10, 2009)

<
<
<
<
<
<= It vorks. 
It's a copy of Ernst Udet's drawing of Adolf Galland - here's the full drawing, which is Udet's humorous comment on the friendly rivalry between Adolf Galland and Werner Mölders:


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 12, 2009)

He He He...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Doughboy (Aug 12, 2009)

Dark Matter and Biker Babe....


----------



## imalko (Aug 12, 2009)

It's a good one Biker Babe. I've seen it in book Fighter - The True Story of Battle of Britain by Len Deighton. There are few more similar Udet's drawings published in that book.

*Edit:* And, here they are...


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 13, 2009)

Photobucket said that my avatar is a violation of the rules!?

Whats wrong with Hittler playing a banjo?


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Dark Matter said:


> Photobucket said that my avatar is a violation of the rules!?
> 
> Whats wrong with Hittler playing a banjo?


I don't know????????????????????????


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2009)

Dark Matter said:


> Photobucket said that my avatar is a violation of the rules!?
> 
> Whats wrong with Hittler playing a banjo?



Photobucket has rules, like most organizations. If they say it's a violation of their rules, that's
the end of it. Remove it or be banned......

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 14, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Dark Matter said:
> 
> 
> > Photobucket said that my avatar is a violation of the rules!?
> ...


I have to agree with Charles on this one Dark Matter.
Just remove it and move on.
They even told me that the smiley below was against their rules. 
I've seen it on other photobucket pages but I wasn't going to fight about it.


Wheels


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't give up that easy myself. i always ask for an explanation. If I don't get one I stop aquainting myself with whatever decides to tick me off. That's me though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2009)

Photobucket probably knew that the Hitler-banjo animation used to be lesofprimus' avatar


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep...


----------



## Auravir (Aug 21, 2009)

Testing a new sig...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking good .


----------



## Auravir (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice choice Auravir!

-----------------------------------------------



BikerBabe said:


> <
> 
> <
> <= It vorks.
> It's a copy of Ernst Udet's drawing of Adolf Galland - here's the full drawing, which is Udet's humorous comment on the friendly rivalry between Adolf Galland and Werner Mölders:



That's pretty impressive of Udet. Now there is a tragic figure....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

I was wondering if someone could be so kind to make me a new signature? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 21, 2009)

What do you want?

I got a whole bunch of image manipulation programs.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

A B-17 image that says B-17engineer


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 21, 2009)

Will work on it...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a possibiliy.


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2009)

How about this one (two variants)...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Cool imalko!! Do I just copy the image location and paste it in edit signature? 

Thanks!!


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2009)

I guess.... If you are not sure check the thread about siggys by lesofprimus.
I'm very glad that you like it.

*Edit:* Here's the link for aforementioned thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Cool imalko!! Do I just copy the image location and paste it in edit signature?
> 
> Thanks!!


Yep...just swap the new image address for the one you have in your sig now and you should be good to go.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Did it work?

Yayyy!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2009)

Sure did


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks imalko so much!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2009)

Nicely done! It was time for a change, that one I made you was in need of replacing and imalko has done a good job.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2009)

Looking really cool.But both are slightly above 200 pixels in hight we agreed as the maximal size.

Here adjusted a little bit.


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2009)

Your welcome B-17 and thank you Gnomey. What can I say, I really like the those pencil aircraft drawings...

Edit: I see Wojtek. Frankly it appeared to me that the first one was little too tall, so I made the second one. But there's no need for cropping them. I can resize at least the second one to the appropriate hight without cropping. Just give me a moment... What are those dimensions again?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Wurger you monster what did you do to my signature! 

LOL


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay, here is the second one in 450x200... Does it fit the criteria now?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice!!! There is just something about a well done pencil drawing that just looks so dam cool.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Alright I'll fix it


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2009)

Hm, now the tail fin of the aircraft appears to be too near to the black line above the siggy. Okay, here's another attempt. Please try this one...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay hold on. Here


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2009)

I guess that's the best we could do, considering limitations in signature size and all...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok Igor...Great work. 
Sorry for troublng but we have to follow rukes here.


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2009)

No problems Wojtek.


----------



## Evgeny Velichko (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking very good.


----------



## imalko (Aug 24, 2009)

8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Evgeny Velichko said:


> Mine



That's cool!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool indeed!


----------



## jamierd (Aug 25, 2009)

is this ok for a siggy


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2009)

Looking good.But no WW2 or aviation elements.


----------



## imalko (Aug 25, 2009)

What, no Bf 110 on your siggy, Jamie? 
Just kidding. If you like it then I guess its ok...


----------



## jamierd (Aug 25, 2009)

in gues i am kind of connected to the 110 now arent i will find something very 110 then lol


----------



## jamierd (Aug 26, 2009)

actually i will keep this i think it is what i would have as nose art on the immaginary Bf110 that i keep in the garden lol
at least till i find something i like might try and find a nice 110 profile and change the lettering to my innitials


----------



## jamierd (Aug 26, 2009)

just trying something have converted it to JPG


----------



## German Ace (Aug 28, 2009)

Testing.

In my sig is a link to the best aircraft.


----------



## imalko (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice, but why don't you put an picture of aircraft in question to your siggy instead of link. The siggys are all about pictures. Here are two suggestions witch I made for you just now on short notice...


----------



## German Ace (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow!

Thank you so much!

I didnt expect anyone to make me a sig!

I almost spit out my coffee!


----------



## imalko (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm glad you like it and your welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2009)

German Ace said:


> Testing.
> 
> In my sig is a link to the best aircraft.



The 109 is my favorite as well. Can't wait to see one of them fly next week near Stuttgart.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The 109 is my favorite as well. Can't wait to see one of them fly next week near Stuttgart.


Are you going to take pictures or video to share ?
Or possibly both ? **gets on knees and prays a bit**
No matter what, I hope you have a great time.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2009)

Nicely done Igor!

To see one fly......I am not jealous, I am not jealous........


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Look at that! Heinrich Bartles *13*! Classy Igor!


----------



## imalko (Aug 29, 2009)

Cheers mates and thanks.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## imalko (Sep 3, 2009)

jamierd said:


> actually i will keep this i think it is what i would have as nose art on the immaginary Bf110 that i keep in the garden lol
> at least till i find something i like might try and find a nice 110 profile and change the lettering to my innitials



Something like this maybe...?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2009)

Looking very nice... I like the second one the most. In the first I would make the "R" letter ywllow or red.


----------



## imalko (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Wojtek. I shall wait to see what Jamie will say. If he wishes the letter(s) to be of different color its no problem to make it so.

lol: Now I fell like captain Picard from Star Trek TNG...)


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## jamierd (Sep 3, 2009)

i am hugely impressed my plan was just for my innitials JRD which i think wouldnt look so longwinded the second plane is good but it does lack without the national markings i know i am being fussy but what would the second one with just jrd and the national markings look like if that is too difficult i will take the second one as is


----------



## imalko (Sep 3, 2009)

No problem Jamie... How's this?
(I've included one without swastika on tail just in case. Also if some of the proposals are too big just say and I will resize them accordingly.)


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2009)

All looking very nice Igor. But I would like to see the merged background of the third one from the top with the second profile


----------



## imalko (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2009)

Прекрасный......


----------



## imalko (Sep 3, 2009)

Somehow I think that the last profile in post #1472 is most appropriate since the full Jamie's user name is written. If only initials JRD are used then I don't how obvious it is that these letters reffer to his user name?
But this are just some of my thoughts and Jamie is of course welcomed to use whatever siggy he wants. Hope the profile with only initials looks convincing enough so it could pass as some genuine Bf 110...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah... You can add the one as the another variant.But I think his nick could be written at the left bottom corner as well.


----------



## jamierd (Sep 3, 2009)

that is fantastic and yes the nick in the corner would be great


----------



## imalko (Sep 3, 2009)

For which one? Do you mean the last one in post #1474 which Wojtek (Wurger) picked?
Or maybe all of them? 

*Edit:* Okay, how about this...?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## jamierd (Sep 3, 2009)

that is fantastic i cant thank you enough i wish i could figure out to do all this computer stuff lol


----------



## imalko (Sep 3, 2009)

Your welcome friend. If you are happy with it then I'm happy too.


----------



## jamierd (Sep 3, 2009)

very very very very happy


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice work Imalko. 
You have a cool looking signature jamierd.


Wheels


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Great work there imalko. Jaimierd , that is cool.


----------



## Doughboy (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice Sig!


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 4, 2009)

only cause I'm getting sentimental.. I've found a bunch of brothers and sisters on facebook

That was one of our sayings... yes it macabre and disturbing but it was a real attitude during the twilight years of the cold war..

Thats probably a photo I shouldnt have taken
,


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2009)

Well done Igor.


----------



## imalko (Sep 19, 2009)

THX Wojtek.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 20, 2009)

WW2AC T-Shirt graphic thumbnail ('cause I want my sig back)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

Nicely done Igor, that is pretty sharp!


----------



## Elvis (Sep 23, 2009)

hopefully this works...


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice one.


----------



## gepp (Oct 18, 2009)

this is my first attempt at designing a sig  did i do ok?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2009)

gepp said:


> this is my first attempt at designing a sig  did i do ok?


It came out very nice!


----------



## gepp (Oct 18, 2009)

cheers


----------



## imalko (Oct 18, 2009)

Great looking siggy mate!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

I echo the post above.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

Yuppers. Nicely done.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome Gepp!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## gepp (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks turn out better that i thought


----------



## Elvis (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Gepp,

Nice work.
Makes me wast to see if I can design something myself with the scant tools that I have.


Elvis


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2009)

Elvis said:


> Hey Gepp,
> 
> Nice work.
> Makes me wast to see if I can design something myself with the scant tools that I have.
> ...


Nothing wrong with the one you have, I think it looks fine!


----------



## BadersBusCompany (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Auravir (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## gepp (Oct 20, 2009)

Elvis said:


> Hey Gepp,
> 
> Nice work.
> Makes me wast to see if I can design something myself with the scant tools that I have.
> ...



hi Elvis 
thanks  your sig rocks aswell
its pretty awesome to see what ideas people come up with as well there are so many awesome sigs here.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, been working at this for a while to get it uploaded. Helps when you know where to upload it to. I don't know how this will look but here goes.( Is that better Harrison )?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2009)

That is ONE HUGE SIG Aaron  

By what I can see, looks nice!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2009)

Better! Nice job!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, I don't have any hair left. I followed Dan's instructions (I think) on how to download it but haven't seen it yet. Me and computers don't always co-exist in a good way.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2009)

Say., where have I seen that pic before????? 



Nicely done Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 20, 2009)

GEEEEE, I have no idea.


----------



## Elvis (Oct 21, 2009)

Aaron,

Nice sig, but I was wondering about your avatar.
Is that a flatback '35 Ford?
--------------------------------------

Gepp Grau Geist,

Thanks, I like it too. 
I was just thinking it would be fun to see what I could come up with, as far a "sig" goes.
Whether I actually post it or not is another story. 



Elvis


----------



## ozhawk40 (Oct 23, 2009)

Well - this my first effort. Hopefully it's not too painful on the ol' retina!

Cheers


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2009)

Looking very good.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks great Oz! I'm thinking of changing my sig to a P-40.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2009)

Not bad, I like it.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. It's grown on me - I'll keep it! 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Elvis (Oct 23, 2009)

...wow, very nice, Ozhawk40.

Elvis


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2009)

Elvis said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Nice sig, but I was wondering about your avatar.
> Is that a flatback '35 Ford?
> ...



It is a 36 Ford two door sedan stamped out of stainless steal by the Ford Motor Company and I believe that it is on display at the Ford museum.8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2009)

Nicely done Peter!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks VB and Elvis - Cheers


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome Pete! Man I'd love to get a print of that painting


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 24, 2009)

Great sig Ozhawk, just love it.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Oct 24, 2009)

Cheers Vic and Wildcat

I'd love to be able to paint like the man who painted that painting!

I wasn't paying too much attention, but it's probably for sale somewhere Wildcat 

cheers

Peter


----------



## gepp (Oct 25, 2009)

very nice ozhawk40


----------



## gepp (Oct 25, 2009)

my new one hope this works and is not too small!!!


----------



## gepp (Oct 25, 2009)

nope dont like it back to the first sig


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2009)

Actually, it would be pretty dam cool if you could make it wider.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 25, 2009)

You gotta love the Iron Maiden "Ace's High" poster.


----------



## gepp (Oct 25, 2009)

im taking the background out and goin to try and add my own spin on it hopfully it will turn out


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice! I can't wait to see this one!


----------



## Elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> It is a 36 Ford two door sedan stamped out of stainless steal by the Ford Motor Company and I believe that it is on display at the Ford museum.8)


Thank you Aaron. I'll have to check that place out some time.


Elvis


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Trebor (Oct 30, 2009)

avatar test!

yes, I like this show, but only cos I love Superman and anything affilliated with Superman. besides, Krypto's an adorable dog!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2009)

test


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2009)

1


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 2, 2009)

2


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 2, 2009)

3


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2009)

testing.



Sounds great to me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2009)

Testing...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2009)

Testing...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2009)

It's not working. I can't here a stinkin thing. Good thing we got Closed Captioning.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 5, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> It's not working. I can't here a stinkin thing. Good thing we got Closed Captioning.





Wheels


----------



## ellis995 (Nov 6, 2009)

HELP  I can't decide which one between top and middle one


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the top one better.


Wheels


----------



## Auravir (Nov 6, 2009)

I prefer the mosquito as well


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2009)

The Mossie if it was downsized just a bit (it is a little tall for the forum rules)...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

I know they have to be resized and are a bit plain, this was with Irfanview.. but I like the one I have now so these will wait..


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

Some more.


----------



## gepp (Nov 21, 2009)

my new one took a while dose it look too crowded?


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 21, 2009)

That's cool!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree.Very nice work.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2009)

It's that time of the year...

Had to change the Xmas sig to the new "clean blue" BG (sorry Artakus viewers).


----------



## imalko (Nov 22, 2009)

Looking great.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks, I know it's the same Christmas sig as last year, but I figured it'll look good for this year as well


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice sig!


----------



## gepp (Nov 22, 2009)

cool sig


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice ones. Although imho it is a bit earlier for the Christmas stuff...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

It's never too early for Christmas. 


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2009)

What a chore this has turned out to be, trying to upload a Christmas siggy... see what happens from here. cheers, Bill


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2009)

Nothing, I guess you gotta choose a picture? eh? hehe


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2009)

toooooooo big time to go ona diet


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2009)

maybe some peanut brittle............


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2009)

still to fat to upload.... will it never end???????????????


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2009)

sorry, I give up......I shall remain signatureless ............. merry Christmas anyway. cheers, Bill


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 7, 2009)

It should be 600x200. Then just right click over it, and copy image location onto Edit Signature. Should work .


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2009)

keeps telling me it too bloody big B-17. it's 131 x 50 and 30kb! This is gonna be my happy new year sig/ cheers, Bill


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2009)

Post now, added the first one for you.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for that. I guess my oldtimers gets in the way at times. cheers, Bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice Bill!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sigh, in my absence my siggy has had something happen too it. 
Would someone mind doing something really simple up for me, I don't want it flash, just something basic that won't take too much of your time. If it helps...I like Harriers XD
Cheers,
Mike.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2009)

Just felt like a fresh sig and avatar for a while.

Thanks again Marcel for the Boomerang version it will come back one day!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2009)

Very cool Alex! Have you got a bigger pic of the fat kangaroo giving the bird?


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2009)

Cheers mate!  I've got a few RAAF P 40s to make so thought a new signature might get me in the right frame of mind. 8)


Yeah I do have a bigger shot, I'll post it tomorrow as its on my other computer. 

Cheers.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 23, 2009)

Heinz said:


> Just felt like a fresh sig and avatar for a while.
> 
> Thanks again Marcel for the Boomerang version it will come back one day!



My pleasure and you're right, time for a new one


----------



## N4521U (Dec 25, 2009)

I hope this works!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2009)

Looking good but it is too big.Please resize it to 600x200 pixels in size.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 25, 2009)

I hate going thru this !!!!!!!!!!!! I am just too bloody old for it I guess. But here goes nuttin!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 25, 2009)

gord I hope this works.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 25, 2009)

crap


----------



## N4521U (Dec 25, 2009)

one last time


----------



## N4521U (Dec 25, 2009)

i give up..................................................................


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

I see that you don't have an http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/ tag at the beginning of the code.

I added it but the pictures still doesn't show up.
I get a red X instead.
I am extremely curious why it isn't showing up after I did that.
This should work but it isn't...

[PHP][img]http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/attachments/signature-general-pics-upload/116618d1261786431-official-sig-avatar-test-thread-gg-new-year..jpg [/PHP]





Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Here you go N4521U.
Copy what is in the code box into your signature line.


```
[ATTACH=full]407067[/ATTACH]
```






The double dots ( .. ) before jpg was part of the problem.
year..jpg[/IMG]
The other problem is that you didn't use the tag at the front of the text.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2009)

Nicely done Wheels.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks VB.
Stuff like that drives me batty.
I knew it should work and when it didn't I had to find out why ?
Luckily I spotted it without a lot of searching.


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2009)

N4521U said:


> i give up..................................................................




Yep... you have really forgotten about the initial tag code.I have already fixed it.Now it should work. 

Generally the tags need to use the URL address of a pic.That's way the incorrect form of the code is the main reason of not displaying of a picture.
Also this is a reason I hate these photobucket URLs and other ones from the net that aren't addresses of our own server.

The correct URL address should be taken from the menu of a pic properties.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I see that you don't have an http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-general-pics-upload/ tag at the beginning of the code.
> 
> I added it but the pictures still doesn't show up.
> I get a red X instead.
> ...




It isn't showing because the address of the pic is incorrect.It should be an URL one pasted between these two "img" tags.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 28, 2009)

Started designing my new sig:

How's this look for an image:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool kgambit!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree Dwight. Looking very nice.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2009)

That is a very cool pic!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys.  

There was one awesome shot of a A-10 warthog but the darn thing is encoded and I can't get it to downsize. It was a shark mouth front on shot that was JUST too cool. Original image is 3000 x 1200 so I can't even repost it here.

These were the other two choices I had:


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2009)

.... with your sign Dwight.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 29, 2009)

Wurger said:


> .... with your sign Dwight.


Oh that is SOOOOO cool! 

Many thanks Wojtek. I love it!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2009)

Nicely done Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2009)

THX.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been out of the loop for a few days now what with Christmas, visitors and a short stint in hospital, but time has not been wasted as I've been working on Photoshop and a new siggy for 2010. So mover to you guys for comment and a Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

G'day Vic,

Looking very nice. You have got a nice effect of the folded corner.So I guess my help is not needed any longer.

A Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Your help is always requested Dr Wojtek, don't be silly!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Wojetk and a Happy New Year to you, the corner took me a while, but I got there in the end. As for your help not being need, I wouldn't say that, I'm working on trying to fold a side flap at the moment using the pen, but keep coming across stumbling blocks. Give me time and I may get there, but if not, I'll come a knocking.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

No problem .You can knock everytime you want...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks mate, I'm sure it wont be to long away


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

*knock...knock...knock*


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2010)

In Polish it is "puk , puk"


----------



## imalko (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Jamie, I took the liberty of updating your siggy. Kept the trademark profile, but changed the background a little. So, here's the new one...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice one Igor!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2010)

Good one!


----------



## jamierd (Jan 5, 2010)

Fantastic Igor Ilove it many many thanks


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2010)

Another attempted at a siggy.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, one more time.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2010)

Lucky and I've been trying to get it to work for the last hour to no avail.  I keep getting the notice" remote file to big". It's smaller than my present siggy.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 24, 2010)

Couple of nice siggys there boys. Just a suggestion Aaron, maybe if you chop a bit off the bottom rather than having all that grass and on my monitor (17") the writing is a bit hard to read.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll try it tomorrow Vic. Thanks for the heads up. It may be to big and cropping it may work. Lucky can get it to work for him. It just wont work from here.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Copy and pasting image location doesn't work..... weird.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought about that Vic but Lucky can get it to work from were he's at it just wont work from here. Thanks though. I hate it when the post stalls.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's a few of my bids with ABW's permisson:


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

Love those last 2!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Njaco.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2010)

I LOVE'EM ALL!!! Way to go Maria. Those just ROCK!! Lucky and I tried for and hour to get the one I did to upload and it wouldn't do it. I even followed your directions and did the save for web to no avail but yours way outdid mine by a longshot. Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 24, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I LOVE'EM ALL!!! Way to go Maria. Those just ROCK!! Lucky and I tried for and hour to get the one I did to upload and it wouldn't do it. I even followed your directions and did the save for web to no avail but yours way outdid mine by a longshot. Thank you!!!!!!!!



You're quite welcome - and thanks for letting me use your pictures to work with here.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2010)

I figured out what I was doing wrong and Lucky, if you ever make it over here you can kick the for ever loving POOP out of me. Maria, I OWE YOU BIG TIME!!! Thank you.


Brooks


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 24, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I figured out what I was doing wrong and Lucky, if you ever make it over here you can kick the for ever loving POOP out of me. Maria, I OWE YOU BIG TIME!!! Thank you.
> Brooks



Aw, 's alright, I'm just glad you like 'em.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Testing...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2010)

I like that. It's simple but very sharp.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks ABW, that's what I tried to get through while working; I'm glad to hear that it worked. 
It's frightfully easy to make a very cluttered siggy, so I try to make my siggys as clear and simple as possible...as you've prolly found out. *grin*

BTW all, I'll stick to my new avatar for a while now.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2010)

COOL!!! I like that to.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks again, I thought that it was about time that I got an appropriate avatar, instead of a hip tomcat of one kind or the other.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I need to change mine. I think it's comical in a way but I don't know. It reminds me of James Earl Jones.   That's why I think it's funny.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heh, you're right - it does remind me of James Earl Jones. *chuckle*
Not bad for a Dogue de Bordeaux. 

EDIT: Here's a couple more ideas:


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2010)

Some bl**dy nice siggies there Maria, well done indeed!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Jan.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Going with the b/w one, as I like that one best.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2010)

BB, you have the original pic in that last siggy?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Yup, want a copy?

BTW, do you mean this one?







...or this one?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2010)

Maria, the last one is very interesting. Not ever seen that shot before. Oh, and great job on the siggys to.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyway, here it is, unfortunately the original photo isn't of the entire 109:


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2010)

I meant the painting. But that last one you could enter in my Galland thead!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/gallands-bf-109s-17889.html


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2010)

Good one BB!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 2, 2010)

Good photo of Galland BB. It makes a real nice siggie. 


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Wheelsup. 

Oops, almost forgot the pic/painting that I promised...here it is:


----------



## Pong (Feb 3, 2010)

The first 109 siggy looks like the best signature to use (Well, in my opinion.) 

-Arlo


----------



## ellis995 (Feb 7, 2010)

my new siggy


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking very nice. But it is too large. It should have been of 600x200 pixels in maximal size.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice but too big as Wurger has said already...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2010)

Ellis,THAT ROCKS MAN!!!! I love that!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2010)

That's one h*ll of a siggy mate!


----------



## ellis995 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi guy's thanks for the comments. is this one any better




Here is the main pic slightly changed hope you like it ju88 2.jpg (79.7 KB)


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2010)

Undoubtedly if you think about their sizes.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2010)

Both nice and sizes are all right, the second one is a little tall (237px) but otherwise fine.


----------



## Pong (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice siggy ellis.

Here is a siggy of George Preddy's Cripes a Mighty, hope it's okay.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## imalko (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, that looks great. I like it a lot.
Although it meets the size requirements (600x200), personally I would do it a little bit smaller. Otherwise it's top notch. Great work!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks! I'll fiddle around with it with your suggestions.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Made it smaller and cleaned up the blur around the nose and sharpened it (minus the text).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2010)

Catch, that looks great!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2010)

With everyone here Catch! That looks excellent sir!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! Just text on a normal plane with a blurred one in behind.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## imalko (Mar 1, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> ... Just text on a normal plane with a blurred one in behind.



It doesn't have to be fancy to look good. On the contrary, simple siggys are often the best ones. 
Once again, great job.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 1, 2010)

As my graphic design teacher said about 10 000 times, less is more! 

Thanks!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice siggy.
I like the reduced version better too.


Wheels


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Wheels!


----------



## gepp (Mar 2, 2010)

IM with the rest it looks phenomenal catch!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2010)

imalko said:


> It doesn't have to be fancy to look good. On the contrary, simple siggys are often the best ones.
> Once again, great job.





Catch22 said:


> As my graphic design teacher said about 10 000 times, less is more!
> 
> Thanks!



Certainly is true, generally speaking simpler is better.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sure is, he's certainly drilled it into our heads enough times!

Thanks Gepp!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> As my graphic design teacher said about 10 000 times, less is more!
> 
> Thanks!



Yeah, kinda like my boss's favorite saying.
Keep
It
Simple
Stupid


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## N4521U (Mar 22, 2010)

NEW SIGGY.............. i give.......... i want to change, but i am old! can't do it


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, but I can't get it to load as my bl**dy sh*t siggy......


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2010)

Done...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2010)

Wurger, you must be David Copperfield in disguise! Thanks for that! cheers Bill


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2010)

You'r welcome.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2010)

That new siggy is very nice. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2010)

I like it, I like it.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2010)

Aw shucks! tanks..............


----------



## ellis995 (Mar 28, 2010)

my new siggy


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2010)

Good one!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 30, 2010)

Very cool Ellis. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## ellis995 (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## ellis995 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2010)

Also a very nice siggy.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2010)

I must say I think I preferred the other one but still a nice siggy.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 25, 2010)

For what it’s worth, I think it looks great Keith.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 26, 2010)

test

redoing below


----------



## Njaco (Apr 26, 2010)

A bit large but I like it!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking good. But I agree it is of too big size.Resize it down to 600 pixels in its width.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice but as has been said too large. 600*200 is the max size as is said in the sticky in this forum...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah i am still trying to figure that out....its small when i load it from the image on my desktop ( see below)...but when i go to the thread and follow the instructions like Les said... i get nothing. This is Marcel's work...he deserves all the credit.

OK actually did get it to work from the other thread..but still comes in too big ( on my computer its 269 x 100 ). and saw the other thread on sizing...i do have gimp ( never used it but now have a reason )...and will attempt to fix it when i get home.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 26, 2010)

ok lets try this again... how's this. sized to 600 x 2something. still too big or is it a go? GIMP is cool!! played with it for my av too..what do you think?

ok when i tried yours i got a file too large message. so i will resize mine and try that. i suffer from a bad case of the noobs.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 27, 2010)

539x200. should be within limits
Dale, you should copy the line below in your signature, but remove the space in the [ img]:

[ img]http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/signature-general-pics-upload/129595d1272341938-official-sig-avatar-test-thread-sig3.jpg[/img]


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 27, 2010)

got it..i think. yes i do.....thanks for all your help and patience.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2010)

Now it is OK. Looking very nice.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool siggy Bobbysocks. 


Wheels


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Wheels and Wuger....Marcel did it. its all stuff that is personal to me. the 51 was my dad's from a picture my sister painted...the 262 ( also from that pic) was his 5th vic. the crow on the cobra was the logo/symbol for the 357th Fg/364Sq to which he belonged and the page was one of his combat reports. I think Marcel did an most excellent job.


----------



## usafmsgtret (May 8, 2010)

signature


----------



## usafmsgtret (May 8, 2010)

test sig


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## usafmsgtret (May 8, 2010)

Thank you, took awhile to figure it out! (I still think all airplanes have "steam" gauges too!)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 9, 2010)

Nice siggy mate!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 10, 2010)

Nice Siggy. 
Your Avatar is pretty neat too.





And with that picture I have figured out how to get an attachment in the post to show up between text instead of having to use an outside hosting service. 8) 


Wheels


----------



## usafmsgtret (May 10, 2010)

Wheels
Those Phantom pics of yours are enough to bring tears to the eyes of an old Phantom Phixer....
Stan


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 10, 2010)

usafmsgtret said:


> Wheels
> Those Phantom pics of yours are enough to bring tears to the eyes of an old Phantom Phixer....
> Stan



I wish they were flying too.
IMO, Better in a museum than as target practise though.

We saw one flying at Riverside a few weeks ago.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/riverside-airshow-3-27-2010-a-24016.html


Wheels


----------



## usafmsgtret (May 17, 2010)

Yes, have to give the 82nd ATRS credit for their great looking airshow Phantoms. Too bad they also must provide these proud old warhorses for destruction as target drones...


----------



## ellis995 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## ellis995 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## T Bolt (Jun 9, 2010)

test sig


----------



## T Bolt Jr (Jun 9, 2010)

test sig


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2010)

test


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2010)

Testing a new one or two for later usage.


----------



## imalko (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice Maria. I like the concept very much. Only things I would change is to put the silhouette of early mark Spitfire (without the wing cannons) as those used in the battle and change the size/color of the font as its hard to read it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmmm that sounds like a darned good idea, Imalko - I'll try it, thanks for the input. 
Maybe I can just clone the wing cannons, so that they disappear on the pic, and the text - I think it might look a lot nicer in a darker shade of sky blue, with a different coloured drop shadow, to make the text easier to read and to set it off from the background colours. 

EDIT: Pics added.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Show off!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Show off!



Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!   
Need a new siggy, Jan???


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Need a new siggy, Jan???



Chocolate?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 27, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Chocolate?



I'll take crisps and salted peanuts over choccy any day.
Btw, just what the he££ _are_ we actually _talking _about here???


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2010)

Love that 410 ellis.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2010)

Yep. Nice one!


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Ellis,

Are you already attending in our BoB siggy contest?
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/news/battle-britain-siggy-contest-25422.html


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Thanks for that Marcel, Didn't know about the comp, But i see the winner is announced on my b-day


----------



## ellis995 (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## P40NUT (Sep 17, 2010)

Test


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2010)

Updating...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2010)

yep, its that time of year! Love that old chestnut of a siggy!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah...it's a classic, huh? 

I keep wanting to put together a new sig (or two), but I find it's easier to simply change the background when the forum upgrades!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2010)

Yep, it is a good'un.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 25, 2010)

My first attempt, what do you think guys?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2010)

What program are you using? Try to find a sharpen feature to make the lettering on the cap pop out. But good job!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 26, 2010)

Just some free program i found on line, nothing very special, it was very limited. I always wondered how you guys made those really sharp signature pics. Any recomendations on what program to use?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2010)

I use Adobe Photoshop but others use different programs.

Want something free check: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/simple-gimp-tutorial-25051.html

Sig Rules for sizes: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-rules-19460.html


----------



## mikewint (Nov 26, 2010)

Gnomey, thanks, you guys make it seem so simple. I have photoshop but never thought of using it and that GIMP program, not sure i'd even know how to install it. Im using vista right now and it is very fussy


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2010)

Pretty good sig for your first shot. The one thing that I noticed, though, is that the background conflicts with the text (makes it hard to see).

For the most part, I use Paintshop Photoshop though I use a number of other programs depending on the project. Many folks here have had good success with Gimp, though I have never messed with it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a request. Can one of the Mods separate the siggys that BB made for me. Every time I try to change my siggy it tries to load all of them and can't do it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, here' is my honest attempt at a siggy.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

My siggy is not showing up. It's just a link.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2010)

Aaron, when you look at the code in your sig, it should have:
[IMG]http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/signature-general-pics-upload/152521d1290817993-official-sig-avatar-test-thread-brooks-siggy.jpg[/IMG]

Color added for demo purposes, of course...


----------



## mikewint (Nov 26, 2010)

Very nice aaron. What program are you using?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

Mike, I've been using GIMP for awhile now. Took alittle bit to get used to and there is still stuff I havn't learned yet but 'ell, it was for Free!! Marcel and I have been doing a tutorial on GIMP to help everyone. Its a sticky in the signature section.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

Mike, using PhotoShop Elements 7.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

WHAT HAPPENENED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

Woah!! It was fine a second ago.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

Can you fix it for me Chris?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll try.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

ThAnK yOu SiR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

A pitance, But I do demand a shrubery. Not too thick and little greener at the top.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

Your going to have to clue me in as to what a shrubery is.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

muh inglish not dat gud!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

So it's either Swettish or British?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

Burma!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2010)

So I need to edit my previous?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2010)

testing


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2010)

Very cool David!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking very nice. However I would like to remind you al that the siggy pic should be maximum of 600 pixels in its width and 200 pixels high.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Looking very nice. However I would like to remind you al that the siggy pic should be maximum of 600 pixels in its width and 200 pixels high.



Thank you kindly!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2010)

You'r welcome. Thank you for following rules. Smaller but still looking great.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 15, 2011)

Retesting an old one used before. Couldn't find it here.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2011)

still a good one


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 27, 2011)

Just seeing how this would look...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 27, 2011)

NFN: Looking good!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 27, 2011)

I still don't understand how everyone else's siggy is so large and mine so small. I followed the guidelines but it still shows smaller than it is.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 27, 2011)

testing again... I'll get this figured out.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmm, does this show as a tiny siggy, too?
If it doesn't, then use it.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks... I finally got it figured out.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 27, 2011)

I found this picture of the Disney seven dwarves flying P-51's Doc's plane is called house calls, Dopy's plane is called Snow, Sneezy's plane is called hay fever. Grumpy's is in the picture. Bashful's plane is called Shy Guy. Sleepy's plane is called snoozen.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 27, 2011)

Of course, what else?  Funny, that.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 27, 2011)

Testing some new ones.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great works people!


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 4, 2011)

Testing the new sig which has been kindly made for me.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 24, 2011)

or this size. i cant manually proportion the side lengths. this is just over the 200 max but the other sizes are too small




heres mine
im stuck on the step where you find the button at the top of the menu called user cr or something. i cant find it anywhere


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice, but you need to make it a max of 600 wide x 200 high


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2011)

It doesen't need to be of the max of 600 wide x 200 high. It can be a little bit smaller. But the one above is alittle bit unreadable in my opinion. The font used for your nick isn't the best one for that purpose. I would suggest using of another one. Also you could use something what's more relevant and reffering to your nickname, I think.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

how is this one?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking good. But you could change the ratio for the 3D Button effect.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

actually i kinda like how only two sides and a corner are raised. to me its perfect and is the best sagittario picture i know. though the sig thread says once i get the url im supposed to find some user cp, which i cant find anywhere on the site. if someone can direct me to find it id be very grateful


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

I really like the second one in your first try there Sagittario.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

i know., the he.177 and the re.2005 are among my top mosted loved planes forever. but, i think wurger has a point, my name is sagittario for the fact that the re.2005 is my most favorite airplane, and i think my sig should reflect that


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2011)

You might want to use this one... humm?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2011)

And the sig meister delivers once again...well done!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2011)

THX Gents.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 26, 2011)

hmm that is nice too. a tough choice i have now


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad you like this siggy. It's yours and it's up to you only which one you will choose.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 26, 2011)

i chose yours as you can see


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you . That's very kind of you.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 26, 2011)

What are the size restrictions on the avatar? i want to use this art for my avatar


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2011)

It should be 100x100 pixels.

Here is one you can use.... I set the one with bigger Avia B.534 for you. If you want you can change it in your profile settings.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 27, 2011)

I think its an incorrect art though. i have heard that slovakian b.534s didnt shoot down any soviet aircraft, I-153s included, during their short career. Its a really nice art, but im plagued by concerns that it depicts a fictional battle


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2011)

It's not true rather. According to book by Osprey publisher titled Slovakian Bulgarian Aces of WW2 in 1941 at least a few of Russian I-16s were shot down by pilots of the 12th squadron flown B.534s over Ukraine. 

Concerning I-153.... victories over the plane were claimed by Jan Reznak - 4, Izidor Kovarik - 2, Frantisek Cyprich - 1, Pavel Zelenak - 1, Josef Stauder - 1, Josef Jancovic - 2. In addition each of these mentioned pilots here claimed a few of I-16s as well. But I'm not sure if these were scored when flying Avia B.534


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 27, 2011)

oh thanks


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2011)

Update...


----------



## Sagittario64 (Dec 12, 2011)

Haha Me.262 bomber-buster. I love that sig


----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats the best holiday sig going!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2011)

"The weather outside is frightful...(BOOM)(BOOM)(BOOM)(BOOM)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> "The weather outside is frightful...(BOOM)(BOOM)(BOOM)(BOOM)


"...and the report of the 55 is most delightful..." 

Thanks guys, but I've seen some pretty dang good Christmas sigs here over the years...I just keep this one going because it's kind of nostalgic!

By the way, it seems like the holiday sigs are getting scarce these days :/


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I'm just trying to be PC...... 
I'M KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2011)

test


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2011)

There ya' go!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm trying to add this but no matter how I edit it, the wording in my signature always gets split up around the picture. Is there a thread on how to edit posts and such 







Thanks, Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2011)

Generally we suggest using a siggy of 600x200 pixels in maximum. Your is of 402x292 pixels what isn't a good one. Ok I'll check what I can do for you.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2011)

Done...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 17, 2011)

Many thanks Wojtek

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2011)

You'r welcome.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2011)

rules for size are not strickt anymore?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2011)

Marcel said:


> rules for size are not strickt anymore?



These are of course. But Fubar57's siggy is smaller than the 600 pixels in its width. So these few more pixels might be added to the height of the picture in order to keep its aspect ratio.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2011)

Wurger said:


> These are of course.


Ah, too bad. Was just planning on a siggy 1280x1024, but I guess it's still out of the question


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## ellis995 (Dec 20, 2011)

What do you guys think ?

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Messed it up


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2011)

A little bit to large. Resize it down please.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2011)

I really like the 2nd one!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep... looking good...


----------



## ellis995 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah i like the second one. 

Thanks Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2011)

You'r welcome Keith.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2012)

updating...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice! How did you get the shadow box look?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 8, 2012)

Probably an inner drop shadow.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Nice! How did you get the shadow box look?


You're just now noticing that? 

By using layers, I created shadows to give the illusion that the banner was inset into the page...remember the old Artikus style banner?





I just changed the bg images to solid colors and added additional layers that were shadowed and had transparency 

The first example was my old Halloween sig:





And I've been changing it periodically (as the site changes...lol)


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 3, 2012)

Trying to upload URL for picture, test!!


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 3, 2012)

That seemed to work, lets try this!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 4, 2012)

Way to go, Vengeance!


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 4, 2012)

Still doesn't have the zing of alot of the other signatures i've seen but oh well. I also wanted to add the RAAF 12 squadron coat of arms which I have a picture of but it seems too big!!

Oh here it is!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2012)

I would like to swap my Sig with this.





The instructions ask for a URL address in Properties but all I see is this. I tried right clicking the location but got nowhere.




A little bit more briefing would be much appreciated as I am quite stupid when it comes computers. Also, is it possible to keep my original in my profile page. Thanks in advance for any advice.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2012)

The problem is that you have attached the picture clicking on "*Insert Inline*" button in the *File Uplad Manager* window. Try to upload it again and then click the "*Done*" button only. You can edit the post above for that or post another one with the *Submit Replay* button when choosing Edit Post/Go Advanced buttons.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 11, 2012)

testing


----------



## N4521U (Aug 11, 2012)

test again
bugger


----------



## N4521U (Aug 11, 2012)

again
bugger


----------



## N4521U (Aug 11, 2012)

again
phukit


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2012)

What is going on Bill?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 11, 2012)

I've had this same prob when I loaded the sig I've got now......
Just can't seem to get it right mate!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2012)

I see.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 13, 2012)

What the h3ll.............
How DO I get the signature picture up?????????????


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2012)

I just made a thread that explains how.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-make-siggy-33663.html


----------



## N4521U (Aug 14, 2012)

another test


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2012)

Now it should be seen...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 14, 2012)

I didn't read where it has to be posted as a picture into this thread,
and THIS is where you get the URL location......

I am old you know. Everybody knows!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2012)

Bill please don't exaggerate your age. How about now?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 14, 2012)

I give up..................
I make the file 600 wide............. to big
I make the file 200 high............. tooo big
now it's not sharp...... not happy with it.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2012)

How does the one look like?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 14, 2012)

I just don't understand it.......................

Yours is 595 x 166 @ 60.3 KB
Mine is 500 x 156 @ 36 and it bluddy well won't accept it!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks like you have the siggy in place. Are you trying to change to a different one?

oh, and that avatar - is that you? Need to post that in a bigger size in the Mugshots thread!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2012)

N4521U said:


> I just don't understand it.......................
> 
> Yours is 595 x 166 @ 60.3 KB
> Mine is 500 x 156 @ 36 and it bluddy well won't accept it!



The problem is that you try to set it using a wrong way I'm afraid.

What do you think about these below? I might set one of them for you but tell me which one, please.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Njaco. Been tearing out whats left of my hair trying to change my siggy. I wasn't getting the "Copy Image URL". All done, all good.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Aug 14, 2012)

Wurger said:


> The problem is that you try to set it using a wrong way I'm afraid.
> 
> What do you think about these below? I might set one of them for you but tell me which one, please.



Either one, they each have more contrast than the one I managed to get in there.....
First I will see if I can get one ofem in there myself. I gotta see if I can accomplish it, yah know? 

I copied this image from one of them you posted Wurger, and it's too large????


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2012)

No, it isn't. It's of 600x187 pixels what is fine. I'm setting it as your siggy.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 15, 2012)

I just don't know why it has to be so difficult for me.
You had to do the same thing for my last one.
Thanks.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2012)

No problem Bill. Glad I could help.  
If you want, please send me a PM with a dipiction of the way you tried to use for setting the siggy. I'll try to find out what was done wrongly.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 16, 2012)

Take 2






Geo


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice one Geo!


----------



## stug3 (Sep 3, 2012)

This one is 680x327, can it be resized?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2012)

Of course it can. Just use the Irfanview picture browser.


----------



## stug3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, but I cant use Irfanview because I have a linux os.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2012)

I see...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2012)

how about 500x240?





lol...the sig-master beat me by 2 minutes!


----------



## stug3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2012)

Dave.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2012)

stug3 said:


> Thanks, but I cant use Irfanview because I have a linux os.


Me, too and Linux is very well suited for editing pictures.
You can either use gimp which can be installed on almost each distro, or, if you like to use the commandline, install imagemagic and use the mogrify command (mogrify -resize 640 *.jpg).

If you're using a debian-based Linux, like debian, Ubuntu or Mint, you can use the following commands to install these programs:
gimp:

```
sudo apt-get install gimp
```

Imagemagic:

```
sudo apt-get install imagemagic
```

On redhat-like linux like Fedora or CentOS or RedHAt, you'll have to use yum, but I don't know the package.


----------



## stug3 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Marcel, I tried to use the pic Graugeist resized for me but couldnt get it to upload, I tried to follow the "How to" sig instructions but I must be missing something.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 4, 2012)

Stug, once you click the go advance button at the bottom right corner your new screen comes up. You must then scroll down this page until you see the Manage Attachments button, this gave me fits when I first became a member here because I couldn't find the MA button. I didn't know where it was located and just by chance stumbled upon it.Once you click this button you get a new smaller screen. Towards the upper right corner you will see the Add Files button, click this. You have a new window within the one you just opened, click the Select Files and this should take you to your computer documents and photos. You can now search your photo. Once found, click the photo, after you have downsized it, and then click the Open button at the bottom of the list. This loads the photo into the small Attachments window. Once there click the Upload files button and your photo should show up at the bottom of the Attachments page. You can now click the Post reply button and you should be done. Hope I haven't confused you to much.


----------



## stug3 (Sep 4, 2012)

Aaron, do you mean on the edit sig page? I couldnt find a Go Advanced button.

Nevermind, it showed up on my last post. Thanks guys.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2012)

Methinks I shall make a tutorial on how to upload a pic!


and here it is!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-upload-pic-33874.html


----------



## Yambretta (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 22, 2012)

Well lets see if it works


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 22, 2012)

now how to move it the left??


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 22, 2012)

OK think I got it


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey now that looks good Thanks Thor


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 23, 2012)

ok testing a couple of things....






now the right side




















OK that worked out good


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2012)

ohhhh Lil' Red Wagon!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2012)

This one you mean Chris?






One of my pals, in my old work in Sweden, had one of those, a white one... Wouldn't mind a Dodge 'Lil Red Express' or 'Midnight Express'! 8)


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 24, 2012)

Actually, that 66 Econoline was mine back in 72. I got it back in 70 off the lot at a used car place out by the airport when I lived in Hawaii back then. Originally it was a weird orange that had been used as parts delivery for some store. Got it and rebuilt the motor stock and it was a every day driver for me. Started collecting parts for what I wanted to do. Read up on some stories in some LA street rod and Van mags. Took me a couple of years of saving money to get all the parts and tires, mags etc.. When I had everything I needed, put it up on jack stands and tore everything out of it. Engine, tranny, rear end the works. When I had all back together this is what I had, A 200 CI straight six with a 170 head on it. I ground down the intake manifold (It was one piece with the head) to accept the Offenhouser 3 single holly carb set up. It had progressive linkage so that just cruising, you mainly just used one carb, until you stomped it then all three opened up full bore. Had a 3/4 race cam, over sized pistons and headers. Had a Muncie Rock Crusher 4 speed. The Econoline had a three speed on the column. So I had to modify the 4 speed to have reverse on the dash, a big knob to left of the column. Put a Ford Fairlane 500 rear end in it. My drive shaft was custom welded because it was only 23 inch long. Put big ole 15 in Aluminum Mags on the rear 14 inch mags on the front. In Hawaii, if you did any customizing on your vehicle, you had to go down to the police annex area and have it inspected and you better have all the receipts. It would take hours and if they didn't get to you , you had to come back. Don't know if they still make you do that or not. The pin striping was done by a guy who came by the gas station I worked at and had been robbed at his hotel. He had a copy of some Hot Rod mag that had done an article on his pin-striping of cars. The only thing the thieves didn't take was his kit that he brought along. So he showed me the article and offered to do the job for a hundred bucks so he could get a ticket back to LA. So 3 hours later viola!! If you can zoom in the drivers window sill, you'll see Rusty written there His normal fee was around 500 so I thought it was a good deal.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2012)

Wasn't it great back then to work on your own car without much hassle!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2012)

....or an PhD, MD, or any other 4 (or so) year school thingy! I mean, just open the hood, sniff out the problem and fix it in less time, than it takes a Hippocroccofrog to do her makeup!


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah, now days you need a computer engineering degree and an electrical degree just to check the oil


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2012)

I can still work on most of the '86 Bronco.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2012)

Changing the tires and buffing a dent does not constitute 'most' work....sorry.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2012)

Pishaw! I have my minions do that!
I was refering to that fine bit of caucasian engineering I did on the shifter.
BTW, I located an actual lever from an '83 150 that works. A tad short, and there is an odd bend, but I have made it work!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2012)

I once swapped a 302 in and out of a '68 Galaxie in one day with a tree and a heavy rope - by myself - and still had it running at the end of a day!.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2012)

Not suprised! You got enough room to fit two 302's in there!
Ah, the good old days...


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2013)

siggy


----------



## ellis995 (May 2, 2013)

testing


----------



## ellis995 (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2013)

Nice ones guys!


----------



## woody (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)

I want to make a sig with my favorit plane: the P-40, any ideas?


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2013)

It's up to you only. Just find a picture or a couple of them with your favourite kite and go. An imagination is powerful.


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 16, 2013)

so I'm thinking about these for my avatar and signature. My question is that I see the requirements are 600x200, and yet I see a ton of sigs that can be resized? I've been searching the forums on how to do this, but to no avail. A really friendly bud on the gaijin forums, named Olife on the forums, for Birds of Steel took these pics on that game via his PS3. The pics are gorgeous and I'd like to give people the opportunity to appreciate them at high detail


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 16, 2013)

Paint can resize most images.

If you can't use your Paint program then Irfanview is a simple free program that can resize images.
Irfanview: IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide 


Wheels


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 17, 2013)

Wheels,

thanks for the reply. I was thinking more like Wurger, up above my post. His signatures have a "Click this bar to view the original image of 650x250px." on them to enlarge them. I was wondering how that works lol


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2013)

the server resizes the image automatically if the image is over a set width...

Anything over 580 (I think, might be a little less) pixels wide gets resized with that bar that you're referring to


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks GrauGeist!


----------



## Elvis (Oct 17, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> I want to make a sig with my favorit plane: the P-40, any ideas?


Uh, don't mean to play sig pic police, but isn't the drop tank on that P-40 backwards?


Elvis


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2013)

Yep it is.. but.. Curtiss P-40N Warhawk 10AF 80FG 89FS W49 Burma Banshee 1943-45


----------



## Elvis (Oct 17, 2013)

...ask a stupid question...

Thanks Wurger, and Procrastinator - my deepest apologies.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Feb 24, 2014)

I did a little tidy up, I hope no one minds.......


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2014)

Test


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2014)

That......is very cool!!

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2014)

Cool shot of the B-10, nicely done!


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2014)

Thanks fellas, it is a lot brighter than my old one so it's going to take me a bit to get used to.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2014)

Thanks Gents!


----------



## SANCER (Aug 27, 2014)

testing...


----------



## SANCER (Aug 27, 2014)

...then what!! 

I´m missing something...how can get move to the signature place??


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2014)

Sancer, there is a thread here that explains how to do it...read the instructions and give it a try. If there is still difficulty, a moderator will be able to give you assistance 

Here is the thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-make-siggy-33663.html


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2014)

Firstly you have to upload the pic here directly. I would suggest creating your own thread for that. It can come in handy for future projects if you decide to change it. The photobucket hotlink isn't a good way for that. When it is done , copy the URL address of the picture and go to your profile and find My Settings menu. There you will find Edit Signature option. Click it and paste the URL address of your image into the Edit Signature window between two image tags "



". Then click the Save Signature button at the bottom of the Edit Signature window. That's all.


----------



## SANCER (Aug 27, 2014)

test


----------



## SANCER (Aug 27, 2014)

I think I found the way  ... now I'll just make a little bigger.

I guess I'll have to start rebuilding everything from the image to avoid losing sharpness ...8)


----------



## SANCER (Aug 27, 2014)

TEST 2


----------



## SANCER (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the support Wurger and GrauGeist. 
I think I'll leave as well


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2014)

Glad we could help and that Sig looks pretty nice!

If you're having a little difficulty in resizing the image, you could always ask Wurger for assistance, he's pretty good with that.

Of course, you'll owe him a chilled Negra Modelo (or a Bohemia)


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2014)

Glad we could help.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

New siggie...






...if anyone has or can find other Fubar nose art, I'd appreciate it. I have 4 so far. This one plus a B-24, -29, and a P-38.

Geo

_EDIT:_ I couldn't change my siggie, I got this message,

Errors
The following errors occurred with your submission

Your signature cannot be longer than 1000 characters including BB code markup.

_EDIT EDIT:_ Got to pondering late into the A.M. and methinks it's all the GB icons that are the problem so if I were to group them thusly...






...and treated this as a siggie, would that solve the overload in characters? I think Bill(N4521U) already did this for me but somehow it reverted back to what's seen below ↓

_EDIT THE EDIT EDIT_ There is no longer a "what's seen below ↓"


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok....got the new siggie up, just gotta figure out how to center the icons


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2014)

Done , my friend.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2014)

Outstanding, thank you very much Wojtek!

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2014)

My pleasure.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2014)

Might as well get this season started early...







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2014)

NICE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice one George!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 20, 2014)

Test thanks marcel


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)

Nicely done.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2014)

It's slightly small in your siggy. I believe the _klein version was according to forum regulations, so you could use that without it becoming too small.

BTW, for the ones interested, the Mustang is a digital rendering provided by bobbysocks of P51D Cathy Mae, the aircraft that was flown by his father in WW2.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2014)

New siggie for the new year...






...I'll resize it when the time comes.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 24, 2014)

Great one George!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Isn't that one too big according to forum's regulations?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Size doesn't matter, it's how you display it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Isn't that one too big according to forum's regulations?



That one's just for show Marcel. I'll drop it down to the proper size and display it on New Years Eve.

Geo

_EDIT:_ Working New Years eve so I'll do it now...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 26, 2015)

A simple siggy with my favorite aircraft on it!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## imalko (Feb 27, 2015)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice one!


----------



## ellis995 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2015)

Time for a new one...







Geo

Dang, once again I have to redo this as now I get the message..
"The following errors occurred with your submission
Your signature cannot be longer than 500 characters excluding BB code markup."

Last time it was 1000 characters


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Time for a new one...
> 
> View attachment 305685
> 
> ...


You have to put all your little images into one. It's a common problem.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Time for a new one...
> 
> View attachment 305685
> 
> ...




Done....


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 20, 2015)

Many thanks. I'll get the hang of basic things soon



Geo


----------



## BLine22 (Jan 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2018)

update...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 6, 2018)

Back to Artakus?


----------



## Baron von Wien (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm very sorry but it is not a siggy but an advertisement/banner and has nothing in common with the kind of picture Also it is too large for a such image. Unfortunately , we don't allow to advertise in any way here . It would be appreciated if you could replace it with smothing smaller and with your nick in there.


----------



## Baron von Wien (Sep 3, 2019)

Removed, but I hope I'm allowed to make a link to my website? If not I see no sense to add a signature below my posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Sep 3, 2019)

Baron.

There's a link to your website below your avatar....under the stats.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2019)

I agree with Elvis above. The link to your blog is on left under the stats. So there is no need to post it double So you may stay with it there or under the siggy pic. Regarding your siggy , it is still the advertisement I would say.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 3, 2019)

….and you would be correct, Wurger, although it seems that he's figured out a way to do it, anyway.


----------



## Baron von Wien (Sep 3, 2019)

Folks, can you please tell me were is the difference between my signature to others like: #1975 Marcel
I have added a link to my website, but were is an advertising? I do not sell anything on my website. I show some of my colour profiles, which BTW also get used at this forum as reference.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2019)

To be honest you have replaced the pic with words and nothing was changed.
OK. Links in the siggy field we can accept. But the title "Luftwaffe Aviation Art" with your name below is the advertiement . The blue link below is fine and can be. Finally you have registered as Baron von Wien. And your signature here should be as your account name at least.
Regarding your question .. Marcel like otheres here , has his signature with his nick in there right?


----------



## Baron von Wien (Sep 3, 2019)

My name is an advertiesement? The first time I have heard that. So _Aviation Art made by "Baron von Wien"_ would be ok, because I use this nickname? Really?
I will delete all. I never had such discussions before, and I'm member in many forums. I just have registered here, to answer a question of a member here.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 2, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## rochie (Jan 20, 2021)

test, trying to tidy up my group build icons !





wha hoo it worked !


----------



## N4521U (Oct 5, 2022)




----------

